# Downhill Rennen am 17.12. in Lindlar bei Köln



## Elwood 1# (4. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Freunde des Downhillsports,

Während der normale Radsportler nach einer aufregenden Saison 2006 jetzt erstmal auf Entzug gesetzt wird, geht es im Bergischen Land wieder rund. "Downhill-Oberberg" ruft wieder alle abfahrtsorientierten Geländeradsportler zusammen, um eins seiner berühmt berüchtigten inoffiziellen Downhillrennen auszurichten. So lief es auf jeden Fall die letzten 4 Jahre. Dieses Mal ist aber alles anders:

*Schwalbe* präsentiert das *Nikolaus Downhill Race 2006*

Zum ersten Mal richten wir unser jährlich stattfindendes Rennen am 17.12.2006 offiziell und der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich im zukünftigen Bikepark Lindlar aus. Präsentiert wird das ganze von Schwalbe in Kooperation mit dem BAV (Bergischer Abfallwirtschaftsverband) auf dessen Gelände, dem Entsorgungszentrum Leppe, in den letzten Wochen eine Downhillstrecke unter Mitarbeit des deutschen Downhillmeisters Marcus Klausmann gebaut wurde.

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jeder der sich bis spätestens 12.12. per Mail via [email protected] anmeldet. Fahrer unter 16 Jahren sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Die Teilnahme ist kostenfrei und auf eigene Gefahr. Für Verpflegung und Shuttle Service ist gesorgt. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist limitiert auf 40 Fahrer.

Die schnellsten Fahrer erwarten jede Menge attraktive Sachpreise von Schwalbe, Norco und Mace.


----------



## InSanE888 (4. Dezember 2006)

Email is abgeschickt und Bestätigung auch schon da 

WIe wär s schonmal mit n paar Fotos der STrecke 
Und wer is noch am Start?!

Cya in Lindlar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2006)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> Und wer is noch am Start?!
> 
> Cya in Lindlar




Ich.

Bestätigungs-Mail ging echt flott  
Heißt, die haben nix zu tun bei Schwalbe


----------



## Redking (5. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo ich nachlesen kann wie der Ablauf der Veranstaltung ist??
Habe Abends noch was vor und muss sauber und adrett dort erscheinen sonst wird das nichts. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Dezember 2006)

Warum nur 40 Fahrer???


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt hab leider keine Zeit, wäre sonst auf jeden Fall am Start gewesen (wenns auch ne HT- Klasse gäbe)


----------



## Elwood 1# (5. Dezember 2006)

Seas zusammen,

stimmt, wenn Regen ist und wir hier keine Strecken bauen können haben wir langeweile bei Schwalbe... Nee im Ernst, das Starterfeld ist begrenzt auf 40 Fahrer, da wir uns und unseren Bikepark, bzw. den entstehenden Bikepark mit dem Event der Region vorstellen möchten. Da die Strecke erst in den letzten 2 Wochen von null aus dem Boden gestampft wurde, wollten wir sie noch nicht zu sehr belasten und haben daher das Starterfeld auf 40 Fahrer limitiert. Somit können wir aber guten Shuttleservice, zwei Rennläufe und kostenlose Teilnahme ermöglichen, was bei 200-300 Fahrern nicht machbar wäre. Bilder werde ich die Tage noch nochladen. 

Jeder Fahrer der sich registriert hat bekommt noch eine Mail mit allen Infos. Der zeitliche Ablauf sieht wie folgt aus:

Startnummernausgabe und Trainingsbeginn 8.00Uhr
Trainingsende 12.30Uhr
Erster Lauf 13.00Uhr
Zweiter Lauf 14.00Uhr
Siegerehrung 15.30Uhr

Gruß,


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Habe Abends noch was vor und muss sauber .... blabla
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Date?


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Dezember 2006)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> Und wer is noch am Start?!
> 
> Cya in Lindlar



Ce' ma (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## deerk (6. Dezember 2006)

hab ich ein glück das mein bike zerbröselt ist  

aber ich bin da und brüll euch den berg runter 


ride on
D.


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2006)

deerk schrieb:


> hab ich ein glück das mein bike zerbröselt ist
> 
> aber ich bin da und brüll euch den berg runter
> 
> ...



Brüllen hilft bei mir ... Frag Bonne!   

Bringst Du Deinen FF-Helm mit? Mir zum leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (6. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Brüllen hilft bei mir ... Frag Bonne!
> 
> Bringst Du Deinen FF-Helm mit? Mir zum leihen?



da bist du ein bisschen zu spät  ist schon verliehen 

ride on
D.


----------



## InSanE888 (6. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Brüllen hilft bei mir ... Frag Bonne!
> 
> Bringst Du Deinen FF-Helm mit? Mir zum leihen?



Du hast noch nicht mal einen eigenen FFHelm und willst n DH Rennen fahren 
Bissl komisch,oder?!


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2006)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> Du hast noch nicht mal einen eigenen FFHelm und willst n DH Rennen fahren
> Bissl komisch,oder?!



Ich hab' noch nicht mal'n eigenen Rechner und bin im Internet  

Was ist Dein Problem?


----------



## InSanE888 (6. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch nicht mal'n eigenen Rechner und bin im Internet
> 
> Was ist Dein Problem?



ICH hab kein Problem 

...hast du schon mal jemanden mit na CC Schüssel auf Kopf beim DH Rennen gesehen 
Soll ja keine Kritik sein - aber nen FF Helm sollte doch zur Standardausstattung gehören!!!


----------



## Xexano (6. Dezember 2006)

Welch ein GlÃ¼ck, dass mir jemand ne PM geschickt hat, sonst hÃ¤tte ich das hier ja verpasst. Elwood, verdammt, warum hast du mir keine PM geschickt? 

Naja, ich hoffe, ich krieg noch nen Platz, Mail ging raus! 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie irgendwo bissl Ã¼ben, damit die Zuschauer nicht auf der Strecke einschlafen 

â¬dit: Und schon ne Antwort, ging fix! Bin dabei! *froi*


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Brüllen hilft bei mir ... Frag Bonne!
> 
> Bringst Du Deinen FF-Helm mit? Mir zum leihen?




Micha,

wir finden schon einen Kinnspoiler für dich. 
Im Notfall kriegst du meinen Casco Viper mit Steckbügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Micha,
> 
> wir finden schon einen Kinnspoiler für dich.
> Im Notfall kriegst du meinen Casco Viper mit Steckbügel.



Danke Schatz,

hab' bereits einen Sponsor aufgetan für Ganzkörper-Protektion  


Gruß

Micha


----------



## nosh (6. Dezember 2006)

kumpel und ich haben uns auch angemeldet, hoffentlich sind noch paar plätze frei. 
aber schon irgendwie komisch sich für nen rennen anzumelden wo man noch nicht mal das geringste über die strecke weiss.... 
also schnell mit den bildern rausrücken, und ne beschreibung der strecke wäre auch super!

und dickes lob an die leute, die sich für die entstehung des bikeparks einsetzen und das rennen  organisiert haben   .

ps: darf man eigentlich mit hardtail teilnehmen ?

bene


----------



## Redking (6. Dezember 2006)

Das schöne an diesem Rennen ist:
Das ich schlimmstenfalls 40 ter werde. 
Die beste Platzierung die ich je haben werde wenn es um Zeit geht. 
Denn da Airhaenz dabei ist brauche ich mir um den Sieg keine Gedanken mehr machen.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Dezember 2006)

nosh schrieb:


> kumpel und ich haben uns auch angemeldet, hoffentlich sind noch paar plätze frei.
> aber schon irgendwie komisch sich für nen rennen anzumelden wo man noch nicht mal das geringste über die strecke weiss....
> also schnell mit den bildern rausrücken, und ne beschreibung der strecke wäre auch super!
> 
> ...



Jaja, ich bin auch von Natur aus neugierig. Aber die haben uns ja mit "keine Startgebühr,Sachpreise und Shuttel" schon in die Falle gelockt..
und die Beschränkung auf 40 Teilnehmer liegt daran, dass wir im Massenstart auf einander losgelassen werden  

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen.

@Redking, du bist der erste der hier etwas von Ambitionen faselt  

@Delgado, mit deiner Vollprotektion können wir im Peleton ja gar nicht auf Tuchfühlung gehen


----------



## nosh (7. Dezember 2006)

ahhh es gibt keinen gott!
die 40man sind schon voll  
ich verfluche meinen arbeitsplatz der mich dazu nötigt montags bis mittwochs in ner anderen stadt, ohne internet in meiner wohnung zu sein...
(naja dafür hätte ich nur 30min nach lindlar gebraucht...)

wenns massenstart ist, dann sollen se doch zwei gruppen a 40 man da runter schicken, wäre ja sonst auch für die zuschauer langweillig wenn die da zwei stunden an der strecke stehen und dann nur zweimal ne horde von 40man an denen vorbei fährt.

aber wäre trotzdem schön wenn einer von euch paar mehr infos posten würde, damit ich abwägen kann ob es sich lohnt als zuschauer hinzufahren, oder ob ich die wenige freiezeit die ich habe auf meinen rad verbringe, und paar singletrails heitze.

echt schade das die 40 man schon voll sind...

ahso ja wenn einer den schwanz einzieht und doch nicht mit fährt, kann er sich bei mir melden 

bene


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Dezember 2006)

nosh schrieb:


> ahhh es gibt keinen gott!
> die 40man sind schon voll
> ich verfluche meinen arbeitsplatz der mich dazu nötigt montags bis mittwochs in ner anderen stadt, ohne internet in meiner wohnung zu sein...
> (naja dafür hätte ich nur 30min nach lindlar gebraucht...)
> ...




Schade.
Da hab ich ja anscheinend noch richtig Glück gehabt. Hab gestern nachmittag die Zusage bekommen. Neben Streckeninfos, würden mich natürlich auch Infos über die verbleibenden Mitstreiter interessieren..
Das mit dem Massenstart könnte willkürliche Spekulation gewesen sein, glaub ich :


----------



## sebbi (7. Dezember 2006)

toll ich glaub ich bin zu spät hab zwar die ganze zeit gewusst das es an dem tag nen rennen gibt aber irgendwie nichts genaueres voll doof   will racen  also wenn einem das wetter zu schlecht iss und so der kann sich bei mir melden der kann sich bei mir melden fahre bei jedem wetter auch wennes an dem wochenende kalt werden sollte und man mich mit nem meisel vom radhauen muss


----------



## moe szyslak (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi, wollte nur mal fragen wie es nach dem rennen mit der strecke weitergehen soll.wird sie wieder dicht gemacht oder kann man sie jederzeit nutzen oder muss ich mich mit jemandem in verbindung setzen wenn ich dort mal fahren will?


----------



## BoogiKnight (7. Dezember 2006)

Oh dann war ich wohl einer der letzten...


----------



## nosh (7. Dezember 2006)

moe szyslak schrieb:


> Hi, wollte nur mal fragen wie es nach dem rennen mit der strecke weitergehen soll.wird sie wieder dicht gemacht oder kann man sie jederzeit nutzen oder muss ich mich mit jemandem in verbindung setzen wenn ich dort mal fahren will?



hier findest du paar (wenn auch, sehr wage) infos dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245706

ich hatte eingentlich vor da nächstes jahr im park stammkunde zu werden...
 so schön jeden sonntach ganzen tag da heitzen, und dann jeden tag nach der arbeit dahin noch solange fahren gehen wie der park auf hat...
aber wo ich ich jetzt keinen platz mehr beim rennen bekommen habe bin ich trotzig wie nen kleineskind und änder meine pläne...  

es sei aber noch zu erwähnen das die zahl "42" eine viel glücklichere wahl gewesen wäre ( ich verweise auf douglas adams " per anhalter durch die galaxis" werke in denen die antwort auf alle fragen gefunden wird )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (8. Dezember 2006)

BoogiKnight schrieb:


> Oh dann war ich wohl einer der letzten...



..was seh ich da  Boogi is auch am Start 

Ich werd mir das morgen mal ansehen und wenn Elwood nix dagegen hat,dann hier n paar Fotos posten....


----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> @Delgado, mit deiner Vollprotektion können wir im Peleton ja gar nicht auf Tuchfühlung gehen



.... das heißt, du kommst alleine   ?


----------



## Elwood 1# (8. Dezember 2006)

Ja, die Strecke soll weiterhin bestehen bleiben, allerdings über den Winter nicht genutzt sondern nur weitert ausgebaut werden. Wir haben mit Sicherheit noch 500m zusätzliche Streckenlänge in Planung. 

Geplant ist für die Zukunft:
- Downhillrennen am 17.12.06 
Expo Area: Hectors, Schwalbe, BMC, Votec, Avea, BAV, RideOn, Hai Bike, Platzangst

- Im Frühjahr soll ein großes Rennen mit vielen Teilnehmern stattfinden. Es soll noch vor dem Dirtmaster Festival stattfinden.

- Sollte nächstes Jahr der 4X Kurs fertig sein, wird auch dort ein Rennen statt finden.

- Sollte der Slopestyle / Northshore Bereich fertig sein. Fortführung der X-Pression Session vor 2 Jahren in Siegen!?

- Für 2008 wurde uns in Aussicht gestellt Bestandteil des IXS Cups zu werden.

- Rundkurs -> Thematik Abfallwirtschaft, Recycling und Entsorgung 

- Fahrtechnik Bereich

- Dirts

- Crossgolf Platz

- Hochseilgarten


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... das heißt, du kommst alleine   ?



natürlich nicht..


----------



## patrese (9. Dezember 2006)

aktuelles plakat auf 
www.trihill.de 
zu finden, mit allen wichtigen informationen.
dort findet ihr auch die wegbeschreibung.


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit!!!

Chris (Hyper) ,Konstantin und ich waren am Sa. vor Ort und haben uns mal angesehen was uns kommenden So. so erwartet.... 

Dafür das Elwood und seine Leute erst seit 2Wochen an der Strecke arbeiten, haben sie echt saubere Arbeit geleistet 
Die Strecke müsste für jeden zu schaffen sein - aber keine Sorge einige Streckenabschnitte dürften gerade bei Regen sehr tricky sein 

Und da Bilder mehr als 1000Worte sagen :
Elwood am Startsprung...





...kurz danach geht hier weiter




...nach einer kleinen Trettsektion




unten angekommen...




nächster Abschnitt...




2 Steps 




Steinkante




und weiter...




Double im unteren Bereich (teilweise noch abgedeckt)





Danke nochmal an Elwood für s reinlassen  
Weitere Fotos von der STrecke übrigens auf meiner HP 

Greetz
Bo


----------



## sebbi (11. Dezember 2006)

mist will fahren aber leider schon alles belegt das gelände ähnelt dem wo wir nächstes jahr vermutlich auch legal bauen dürfen da könnte man sich schon mal inspirationen hohlen aber nur zuschauen könnt ich nicht will lieber selber heizen


----------



## moe szyslak (11. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die top Bilder


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Dezember 2006)

biddde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (12. Dezember 2006)

Was gibt es da eigentlich zu trinken? Ich hoffe mal die Kölner-Hofbrauerei-Früh schlägt da nen Stand auf, nur Nikolausi-Glühwein aus Omas Einkochtopf ist mir zu wenig;-)

In diesem Sinne bis Sonntag!


----------



## nosh (13. Dezember 2006)

yeha ich bin doch dabei 

aber leider auch nur weil "Xexano" aus gesundheitlichen gründen auf die teilnahme verzichten muss, gute besserung hier nochmal von mir!

aber super das es hier wenigstens paar fotos von der strecke gibt. wollte mir die montag nach der arbeit mal anschauen,und auch bilder machen, bin aber erst angekommen als es schon dunkel war,  außerdem gabs nebel und es hat gepisst... und ich musste feststellen das die strecke warscheinlich auf dem firmen gelände liegt...naja weil meine hose dann aber auch schon durch nass war bin ich dann wieder abgedackelt.... 

noch paar fragen zu den bildern auf www.siteworld.de/Ruhrpottrocker/ :

auf bild 1 ist ein absprung zu sehen da soll man schräg in dem hang daneben landen oder?

auf bild 23 sieht man nen  double der so ca. 4-6m weit sein dürfte, allerdings ist die anfahrt nur über wiese, wird das noch bis zum rennen geschottert oder bleibt das so? 
wenn die wiese davor genauso schön trocken ist wie die über die ich in der gegend die letzten drei tage gelaufen bin, dann rollt man nicht auf den double zu sondern rutscht,
 gibts da nen vernünftigen chicken way?

bild 26/27 ist ein anlieger oder?

bild 8 sieht sehr lecker aus 

Bis sonntach
bene


----------



## InSanE888 (13. Dezember 2006)

N abend!!

Ich versuch dann ma ein paar deiner fragen zu beantworten 

zu Bild1: ja man landet schräg in den Hang!!sieht auf dem Foto aber schlimmer aus als es ist....





Ob die Anfahrt zum Double noch gesandet/geschottert wird kann ich dir nicht sagen 

Das auf den Bildern 26/27 is ein Absprung!!
zu Bild 8   

Ich hoffe das hilft dir schonmal weiter 
...falls du noch fragen hast - schick Elwood doch einfach ne Mail!!

Btw: hast du die Info Mail von Xexano weitergeleitet bekommen??

Greetz
Bo

Sonntach wird bestimmt korrrrööööökttt


----------



## nosh (13. Dezember 2006)

thx für die schnellen antworten,
 dachte echt das auf dem bild 26/27 sei ein anlieger wo man volle kanne rein schlidern muss oder so... 

die mail mit den infos hab ich gestern vom Michael Kull geschickt bekommen.
ich hoffe mal das es bis einschließlich sonntag trocken bleibt, einige abschnitte sehen ja echt sehr regen empfindlich aus.

cya in da dirt
bene


----------



## sebbi (14. Dezember 2006)

ich will auch aber zum zuschauen lohnt es sich nicht 
naja bei schöneren wetter kann man ja mal vorbeikommen


----------



## MoMo 71 (14. Dezember 2006)

Wir werden als Zuschauer da sein und unsere Downhiller anfeuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (14. Dezember 2006)

Na doll.

Hab zwar nur ´nen Enduro, hätte mich aber trotzdem drangewagt. Material muss eh im Frühjahr getauscht werden.

Warum bin ich bloss so selten im Netz in der letzten Zeit. Und das bei 20 Min Anfahrt....


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Dezember 2006)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Wir werden als Zuschauer da sein und unsere Downhiller anfeuern



So muss dat 

Cyaaa in Lindlar


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Dezember 2006)

Unsere Fraktion wird auch versuchen am Start zu stehen.

Micha, die Strecke sieht lecker aus. Da habt ihr ja ordentlich was aus dem Boden gestampft. Hut ab und danke für die Einladung  

Bis Sonntag und Grüße aus HD


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Dezember 2006)

Wenns Wetter so bleibt, habt ihr ja richtig schwein.
Schade, wär zu gern mitgefahren


----------



## nosh (16. Dezember 2006)

und alle schon dabei sachen für morgen zu packen?

hoffentlich ist da morgen besseres wetter als heute bei uns war, bin im leichten niesel in den wald gefahren und dann hats angefangen zu pissen und einfach nicht mehr aufgehört...
jetzt muss ich noch gucken das auch meine ganzen bike klamoten bis morgen früh wieder schön trocken sind, hab schon berge weise feuchte zeitungspapier klumpen bei mir rum liegen  

bis morgen  
bene 
der jetzt auch weiter packen geht


----------



## Xexano (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden. Vielleicht seht ihr mich morgen als Zuschauer. Jedoch ohne Bike; mit dem Bike wird es noch weitere 8 Wochen essig sein.

Ich hoff mal, meine Vertretung haut aber dafür richtig rein, gell Bene? 

Desweiteren drücke ich noch ein paar Favos. den Daumen. An alle anderen: Ein gutes Rennen und möglichst unfallfrei und fair!


----------



## InSanE888 (17. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen!!
Ich mach mich jetzt auf n Weg
Heute Abend gibts dann n paar Infos...

Greetz
Bo


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (17. Dezember 2006)

so für alle die eine mail bekommen haben wo drin stand das das fahrerlimit voll ist hätten doch mitfahren können!denn als wir heute um 12 an der strecke waren gab es noch viele nummern!!!!
naja ziemlich scheieße halt!!!!


----------



## D.S.G (17. Dezember 2006)

gib mal den ergebnis durch bitte^^


----------



## crazy-spy (17. Dezember 2006)

So, wieder zurück in Aachen... ich war der jenige, der die ganze Zeit mit der Videocam rumgelaufen ist... werde das Material später oder morgen mal sichten und dann was daraus zaubern  Mal schaun, was so machbar ist....

Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt, war aber nen sehr vielversprechender und schöner Tag!

VlG
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (17. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch wieder @ home 
...war echt n gelungenes Race!!!GROSSES LOB an Michael und seine Crew 

Ich geh jetzt erstma duschen und werd dann die Fotos sichten und heute noch hochladen 

Bis gleich
Bo

@Crazy-spy :bin auch gespannt was du so aus deinem Material zauberst  hast ja echt viel gefilmt....


----------



## nosh (17. Dezember 2006)

war echt sau geil,
auch nen dickes lob von mir  

 hatte aber nicht mit dem wiesen gekurve gerechnet, und nicht die optimalste bereifung dafür ...
hat aber echt sau spass gemacht!
freu mich schon darauf wenn die strecke  nächstes jahr 500m länger ist, und das nächste rennen ansteht 

und bastis (crazy-spy) video wird erst rausgerückt wenn hier schön viele fotos hochgeladen wurden,( besonders von der nummer 17 die mit nem bigair no.2 mit gelben tripleD t-shirt, graue regenhose, schwarze schuhe mit einem weißen und einem gelben schuhriemen unterwegs war) vieleicht hat ja sogar einer meine lustigen stürze eingefangen, also wenn einer bild oder video material von mir hat bitte melden....


----------



## Xexano (17. Dezember 2006)

Servus Jungs, bin schon emsig am Bilder hochladen. In ca. einer Stunde habt ihr Bildmaterial! *grins* 

Nosh, du schuldest mir sowieso das Video vom Feinsten, ja?  Dafür habe ich dich zufällig auch mal vor der Linse gekriegt! 

Alles in allem nettes Rennen! Schade, dass ich nicht mit da runterheizen konnte. 
Da waren mehr Leute, als ich je gedacht hatte. Ich hatte eher so ein "kleines Rennen, aber fein" erwartet; aber dass gleich solch eine Menschenmenge dort war... das war echt genial! 

Die Siegerliste müsst ihr sowieso hier nochmal posten. Ich war bei der Siegerehrung ja net mehr dort. Soweit ich gesehen habe, war auch Antje Kramer dort. Nicht schlecht!

Nur heftig fand ich den üblen Gestank da ganz oben! Ist halt eben ne Deponie. 

Habt ihr schon etwas über die 2 Verletzten gehört?

Also.. bis in 1 Stunde!

Hier schon mal eine kleine Vorschau:


----------



## Redking (17. Dezember 2006)

So habe auch ein paar Bilder.
nosh versteckt sich aber!




Früh! 




Airhaenz




Strecke




Zum Start




Start















War ein super Tag heut und sehr spassig! 
Klasse Veranstaltung und  Tricky Track aber mehr durch den aufgeweichten Boden 

Habe so einige bekannte Gesichter an der Strecke gesehen.
Xexano, deerk, Sibby08, grüner Frosch, meg-71, mike_tgif

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (17. Dezember 2006)

Soo, Leute, Album ist fertig!

Bitte hier lang folgen für die Bilder!

Ein paar weitere Impressions:





















Und hier etwas für Nosh...


----------



## rock&roll (17. Dezember 2006)

sehr geiler Tag heute!
- schöne Strecke
- Shuttles
- Einige Zuschauer (für eigentlich ein kleines Rennen)
- ein kostenloses Essen!
- entspannte Atmosphäre
- die Sieger haben echt gute Preise bekommen

Alles in allem topp! MAcht weiter so und plant nächstes Jahr ein grösseres Rennen


----------



## raptor03 (17. Dezember 2006)

Kann mich nur rock&roll anschließen!!!
War alles sorgfältig geplant, einwandfreie Organisation und sogar ein Dampfstrahler stand für die verschlammten Bikes zur Verfügung.

Allergrößten Respekt an Michael Kull, seine Crew und alle die an der reibungslosen durchführung der Veranstaltung beteiligt waren!!!

@Xexano
Vielen Dank für den superschnellen Bilderservice.

Für bewegte Bilder ist auch gesorgt, der Mo wird irgendwann nächste Woche einen kleinen Trailer zum Download bereitstellen !


----------



## Monkey (17. Dezember 2006)

War echt super !!!


----------



## heka (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
war mit Tochter und Sohn heute zuschauen. Hat uns echt spaß gemacht. Unter http://www.henning-kaiser.de/NikolausDH/index.html gibts zum Dank für die Mühen einige Fotos.
Gruß, Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VelosophenJupp (17. Dezember 2006)

Kleines Resümee:
Ich war nur als Zuschauer beim Rennen. War auch mein 1.es Rennen, was ich mir angeschaut habe. Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe ich demnach keine.
Bin auch keine DH-er, eher Touren-Biker. 

Was ich als sehr positiv empfand, war die Anzahl der Interessierten. Parkplätze waren heißbegehrt; die spektakulären Streckenabschnitte auch gut besucht.
Auch wenn es den Tag zuvor noch stark geregnet hat, konnte man das heutige Wetter (insb. für Mitte Dezember) als hervorragend bezeichnen.
Die rutschigen Passagen führten zu einigen unkontrollierten, nicht eingeplanten Bodenkontakten  


Das der Rennzirkus den Weg nach Lindlar gefunden hat, hat mich mehr als überrascht. Gäbe es das Forum nicht, wäre mir diese Tatsache komplett entgangen.
Und da kommen wir auch schon zu meiner Kritik (wobei ich betonen möchte, daß ich dieses ganze Ereignis als   ansehe).

- Ein wenig mehr Publicity hätte nicht geschadet (in und um Lindlar habe ich pers. nicht ein einziges Plakat gesehen. Flyer o.ä. waren auch nicht erkennbar. Mit einer Anzeige in den örtlichen Printmedien hätten noch mehr Zuschauer an die Strecke locken können).(kleine Anm.: sollte so was doch erfolgt sein, dann habe ich das wohl leider übersehen !)

- Die Stimmung an der Strecke war recht ruhig. Bin der Meinung, daß ein wenig Anfeuerungsrufe, Rasseln Tröten etc., dem Rennen mehr Farbe verleiht. Die Jungs und Mädels die da runterbrazeln erfahren so auch ein wenig Resonanz. Nämlich, daß es uns, dem Zuschauer, auch gefällt. Vielleicht haben da einige Scheu vor, sich so zu präsentieren. Schade, beim Fußball / Handball.... geht das doch auch.

- Lautsprecherdurchsagen hätten das Rennen transparenter gemacht. Ein Classement war somit leider nicht ersichtlich. 

Das waren jetzt so ein paar Sachen, die mir auf Anhieb aufgefallen sind. 
Aber noch mal: Daß eine Strecke und vielleicht ein ganzer Bikepark in Lindlar entsteht / entstehen soll, finde ich t o p !!
Ein Lob an die Leute, die sich dafür eingesetzt haben (klopfaufdieSchulter).
Und natürlich ein Lob an die ganzen Helfer, Streckenposten, Shuttlefahrer und alle, die sonst wie an dem Rennen beteiligt waren.

Good Work


----------



## nosh (17. Dezember 2006)

hab ins dh und fr fotoalbum mal 5 bilder hochgeladen, die ein kumpel mit meiner cam gemacht hat, leider war er nicht ganz mit dem handling der cam vertraut deswegen sind nicht viele bilder rausgekommen die nicht verschwommen sind...

hier aber mal eine kostprobe eines gelungenen:




seht ihr das? ich kann es nicht sehen obwohl ich im schreib dingsbumsda den als img eingefügten link sehe????
hier noch ma der link zu dem bild
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/322054/cat/506

@ heka: schöne bilder, bin sogar bei meiner nosebomb beim stepdown im zweiten lauf zu sehen 
 (im hintergrund ist nen leicht verschwommener typ der sich einen abgrinst   )


----------



## BoogiKnight (17. Dezember 2006)

Kann mich hier nur anschliessen! Hat echt spaß gemacht. War auch super organisiert! Gibt nichts zu meckern...  
Hatte zwar beim rennlauf dann "bisschen" pech so das ich nur 1x mal runter fahren konnte, aber es hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.

@ heka echt schöne Bilder! Hast du die vieeleicht auch noch in originalgröße?


----------



## Malcom (17. Dezember 2006)

@VelosophenJupp

es stand am Freitag eine Anzeige in der Bergischen Landeszeitung, und in der Woche Dienstags oder so, auch in einer Zeitung aus Waldbröl, keine Ahnung welche das genau ist.

Ansonsten, auch wenn ich nur 2x kurz als Zuschauer da war, fand ich das echt eine super Sache, ganz großes Lob an die Veranstalter!   

Werde vielleicht auch noch paar Bilder beisteuern, muss die mal sichten 

Ich hoffe das sich der Bikepark gut entwickelt..sind ja nur 5km von meinem Haus aus, bis dahin...weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die Strecke am Wochenende oder in der Woche auch quasi so zur Verfügung steht, oder ob das Gelände nicht befahren werden darf?

Gruß
Malcom


----------



## Frohriderlein (17. Dezember 2006)

...da möchte man sich dem allgemeinen Lobgesang doch anschließen. Ein riesen Kompliment an die Crew die in so kurzer Zeit so viel bewegt hat. Die Würze waren die lieben Bike-Kollegen, deren gepflegte Umgangsformen den Tag wieder einmal perfekt werden ließen. Irgendwie ist das doch ein Teamsport. Und schonmal vorab Danke für die vielen Fotos die (erfreulicherweise auch von mir...)jetzt ins Netz wandern, bin schon ganz neugierig. 
PS.: Habe irgendwie immer noch so einen eigenartigen Geschmack im Rachen...


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (17. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch ein very dickes lob!!!! die strecke hat einfach spaß gemacht, die biker waren alle cool drauf, alles bestens organisiert, SUPER 

weiß zufällig jmd was mit dem videomaterial geschieht, dass da heute gedreht wurde? also wo man es dann irgendwann sehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (17. Dezember 2006)

So,da bin ich wieder!!!
...ca.4Std an den Fotos gesessen!
Hab die Fotos auf RuhRPootTRockeR
 hoch geladen 

hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmach














@Heka: sehr geile Fotos!!!


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2006)

war dieses mal auch nur als zuschauer da, bis auf den geruch an manchen stellen hat's mir sehr gut gefallen. bin auch gespannt auf den bikepark


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Dezember 2006)

DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:


> weiß zufällig jmd was mit dem videomaterial geschieht, dass da heute gedreht wurde? also wo man es dann irgendwann sehen kann?



Moin,

ich war der jenige, der mit der Cam und dem Stativ den ganzen Tag rumgelaufen ist... werde das Material später sichten, vorschneiden und dann daraus nen Video basteln und dann hier ins Forum verlinken, wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, da ich gerade nicht wirklich viel Zeit habe 
Bin mal gespannt! 

VLG
Basti

edith: gerade mal ganz fix reingespinkst, das schaut aber doch ganz fair aus  Schade nur, dass das Wetter so trist war, da werden Aufnahmen halt immer trüb und wirken nicht so clean... aber egal, abwarten!


----------



## El-Ollinero (18. Dezember 2006)

Alles in allem ein großes Lob, an alle die dafür gesorgt haben so ein schönes kleines Rennen aus dem Boden zu stampfen.

Waren zu dritt da und haben einige hundert Fotos verballert.

Die schönsten kommen dann bald auch hier ins Forum, so das sich jede/r Fahrer/in seine/ihre Sahne-Sprünge wiederfinden kann.

Als kleine Kritik nur das kleine Treppen Stück was extrem ausgebremst hat und wo schon im Training ein Felsen bei einem Sturz rausgeflogen ist.

Beim Nächstem mal wenns eines gibt (und es nass ist), wenn möglich noch eine Scheppe saugenden und Grip spendenden Splitt verteilen, speziell unten wo eigentlich jeder geflogen ist.

P.S. was ist aus dem "schweren" Sturz geworden, wie geht es dem armen Kerl der im RTW gelandet ist???


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

hab Muskelkater..Mann war das wieder mal geil!! Hab viel Spaß gehabt. 

Grüße an alle mit denen ich mit nett unterhalten hab und die anderen auch ;-)

Der Orangenmann...ähhh HJO


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Dezember 2006)

Mann, wär zu gern mitgefahren 

Habt schöne Bilder gemacht!

Wie schauts den generell mit dem Befahren der Strecke aus?
ist die jetzt den Winter über geschlossen oder kann man zwischen den Tagen nen Ride wagen (sofern die Wezzerverhältnisse es erlauben?


----------



## sibby08 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gestern auch noch kurz entschlossen zum Rennen gefahren (als Zuschauer). Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, das ganze war gut organisiert und für fast keine Werbung gut besucht.
Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Wenn sich einer wieder erkennt und das Bild in hoher Auflösung haben möchte (9.5 Megapixel), einfach melden.
Hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack:




















So den Rest gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum klick.


----------



## !Conny! (18. Dezember 2006)

So, ich bin der Fahrer, der gestern den Krankenwagen von innen angucken durfte, ich haätte darauf echt gut verzichten können. Im Krankenhaus wollten sie mich direkt operieren, da der Arzt der Auffassung war, dass mein Sprunggelenk ein Puzzle ist(hatte die Größe einer Blutorange)Röntgenaufnahmen sagten aber, dass wohl nur die Bänder hin sind, was aber auch operiert werden muss. Sieht nach ner sehr langen Pause für mich aus, dennoch hat es gestern echt viel Spass gemacht, bis auf dieses kleine Maleur...
MfG !Conny!


----------



## Frohriderlein (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Conny,
kenne die Perspektive... Bleibt nur gute Besserung zu wünschen  - ich habe schon Fahrer erlebt, die nach einer Verletzungspause weit besser fuhren...


----------



## Hyper (18. Dezember 2006)

hat mitlerweile jemand die ergebnisslisten ? will endlich meine zeiten wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der maier (18. Dezember 2006)

ich aheb auch mal ganze family zusammen getrieben und ihnen gesagt das ich da hin muss ;-) 

waren alle begeisert, alles gut organisiert, die strecke war auch schön! 

schade war halt das mein vater und ich die einzigen waren die immer aplaudiert haben und bissel versucht haben das publikum mitzureißen ;-) 


war auf jeden fall geil zum zuschauen und ich hoffe auch das aus dem bike park was wird ! 

mfg jan


----------



## Bikebraut (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

versuche gerade mit Schwalbe wegen der Ergebnislisten Kontakt aufzunehmen. Sollte ich diese erhalten, werde ich diese hier veröffentlichen!


----------



## Bikebraut (18. Dezember 2006)

Habe gerade von Schalbe die Ergebnissliste bekommen:

Platz	Startnummer	Name	Startzeit 1	Zielzeit 1	Zeit	Startzeit 2	Zielzeit 2	Zeit	Best Run
1	40	Orlando Sarioglou	1:39:00 PM	1:40:29 PM	12:01:29 AM	2:40:00 PM	2:41:24 PM	12:01:24 AM	12:01:24 AM
2	10	Elmar Elsner	1:09:00 PM	1:10:31 PM	12:01:31 AM	2:09:00 PM	2:10:28 PM	12:01:28 AM	12:01:28 AM
2	11	Oli Decker	2:43:00 PM	2:44:29 PM	12:01:29 AM	2:10:00 PM	2:11:28 PM	12:01:28 AM	12:01:28 AM
2	24	Sebastian ****el	1:23:00 PM	1:24:34 PM	12:01:34 AM	2:23:00 PM	2:24:28 PM	12:01:28 AM	12:01:28 AM
5	26	Thomas Jarzyna	1:25:00 PM	1:26:30 PM	12:01:30 AM	2:25:00 PM	2:27:04 PM	12:02:04 AM	12:01:30 AM
6	37	Jonathan Debus	1:36:00 PM	1:37:32 PM	12:01:32 AM	2:37:00 PM	2:38:31 PM	12:01:31 AM	12:01:31 AM
7	20	Simon Schneider 	1:19:00 PM	1:20:33 PM	12:01:33 AM	2:19:00 PM	2:20:32 PM	12:01:32 AM	12:01:32 AM
7	22	Nils Jopp	1:21:00 PM	1:22:32 PM	12:01:32 AM	2:21:00 PM	2:22:44 PM	12:01:44 AM	12:01:32 AM
7	28	Philipp Börner	1:27:00 PM	1:28:32 PM	12:01:32 AM	2:44:00 PM	2:45:32 PM	12:01:32 AM	12:01:32 AM
10	7	Patrick Neukirchen	1:10:00 PM	1:11:35 PM	12:01:35 AM	2:06:00 PM	2:07:33 PM	12:01:33 AM	12:01:33 AM
10	18	Dennis Wirth	1:17:00 PM	1:18:34 PM	12:01:34 AM	2:17:00 PM	2:18:33 PM	12:01:33 AM	12:01:33 AM
12	15	Meik Kasper	1:14:00 PM	1:15:35 PM	12:01:35 AM	2:14:00 PM	2:15:38 PM	12:01:38 AM	12:01:35 AM
12	30	Florian Strigel	1:29:00 PM	1:30:35 PM	12:01:35 AM	2:31:00 PM	2:32:35 PM	12:01:35 AM	12:01:35 AM
14	1	Johannes Neumeier	1:00:00 PM	1:01:37 PM	12:01:37 AM	2:00:00 PM	2:01:46 PM	12:01:46 AM	12:01:37 AM
14	29	Antje Kramer	1:28:00 PM	1:29:42 PM	12:01:42 AM	2:30:00 PM	2:31:37 PM	12:01:37 AM	12:01:37 AM
14	38	Jörg Heydt	1:37:00 PM	1:38:41 PM	12:01:41 AM	2:38:00 PM	2:39:37 PM	12:01:37 AM	12:01:37 AM
17	21	Andi Friedrich	1:20:00 PM	1:21:38 PM	12:01:38 AM	2:20:00 PM	2:21:41 PM	12:01:41 AM	12:01:38 AM
18	6	Dennis Liszewitz	1:05:00 PM	1:06:39 PM	12:01:39 AM	2:05:00 PM	2:06:39 PM	12:01:39 AM	12:01:39 AM
18	31	Tobias Woggon	1:30:00 PM	1:31:39 PM	12:01:39 AM	2:32:00 PM	2:33:42 PM	12:01:42 AM	12:01:39 AM
20	4	Peter Pröstel	1:03:00 PM	1:04:41 PM	12:01:41 AM	2:03:00 PM	2:04:40 PM	12:01:40 AM	12:01:40 AM
20	12	Lars Rosefeld	1:32:00 PM	1:33:40 PM	12:01:40 AM	2:11:00 PM	2:12:44 PM	12:01:44 AM	12:01:40 AM
20	23	Yannick Schäfer	1:22:00 PM	1:23:40 PM	12:01:40 AM	2:22:00 PM	2:23:40 PM	12:01:40 AM	12:01:40 AM
20	41	Thomas Jedrzejas	1:40:00 PM	1:41:43 PM	12:01:43 AM	2:41:00 PM	2:42:40 PM	12:01:40 AM	12:01:40 AM
24	9	Jochen Klingbeil	1:08:00 PM	1:09:41 PM	12:01:41 AM	2:08:00 PM	2:09:49 PM	12:01:49 AM	12:01:41 AM
25	19	Hendrik Jakobs 	1:18:00 PM	1:19:42 PM	12:01:42 AM	2:18:00 PM	2:19:43 PM	12:01:43 AM	12:01:42 AM
26	17	Benedikt Charlier	1:16:00 PM	1:18:12 PM	12:02:12 AM	2:16:00 PM	2:17:50 PM	12:01:50 AM	12:01:50 AM
27	2	Boris Beyer	1:01:00 PM	1:02:54 PM	12:01:54 AM	2:01:00 PM	2:02:55 PM	12:01:55 AM	12:01:54 AM
27	5	Peter Schönle	1:04:00 PM	1:05:56 PM	12:01:56 AM	2:04:00 PM	2:05:54 PM	12:01:54 AM	12:01:54 AM
29	42	Daniel Kowalski	1:41:00 PM	1:43:03 PM	12:02:03 AM	2:42:00 PM	2:43:55 PM	12:01:55 AM	12:01:55 AM
30	35	Thomas Mayka	1:34:00 PM	1:36:03 PM	12:02:03 AM	2:35:00 PM	2:36:56 PM	12:01:56 AM	12:01:56 AM
31	8	Klaus Lang	1:07:00 PM	1:08:57 PM	12:01:57 AM	2:07:00 PM	2:09:08 PM	12:02:08 AM	12:01:57 AM
31	39	Christian Göbel	1:38:00 PM	1:39:59 PM	12:01:59 AM	2:39:00 PM	2:40:57 PM	12:01:57 AM	12:01:57 AM
33	25	Sascha Markus Bethke	1:24:00 PM	1:26:04 PM	12:02:04 AM	2:24:00 PM	2:25:58 PM	12:01:58 AM	12:01:58 AM
34	3	Fabio Schäfer	1:02:00 PM	1:03:59 PM	12:01:59 AM	2:02:00 PM	2:04:02 PM	12:02:02 AM	12:01:59 AM
34	13	Barbara Katz	1:12:00 PM	1:13:59 PM	12:01:59 AM	2:12:00 PM	2:14:06 PM	12:02:06 AM	12:01:59 AM
36	14	Sarah Hänggi	1:13:00 PM	1:15:01 PM	12:02:01 AM	2:13:00 PM	2:15:03 PM	12:02:03 AM	12:02:01 AM
36	34	Jan Eynöthen	1:33:00 PM	1:35:01 PM	12:02:01 AM	2:34:00 PM	2:36:09 PM	12:02:09 AM	12:02:01 AM
38	36	Saddam	1:35:00 PM	1:37:05 PM	12:02:05 AM	2:36:00 PM	2:38:05 PM	12:02:05 AM	12:02:05 AM
39	16	Mirjam Buhr	1:15:00 PM	1:17:07 PM	12:02:07 AM	2:15:00 PM	2:17:14 PM	12:02:14 AM	12:02:07 AM
40	27	Constantin Stumpe	1:26:00 PM	1:28:11 PM	12:02:11 AM	2:26:00 PM			12:02:11 AM
41	32	Lissie Garthe	1:31:00 PM	1:33:14 PM	12:02:14 AM	2:33:00 PM	2:35:16 PM	12:02:16 AM	12:02:14 AM

Sieht vielleicht ein bißchen kunterbunt aus, da ich die Liste aus Excel kopiert habe...
Viel Spaß beim schmökern!


----------



## !Conny! (18. Dezember 2006)

Na super, ich hab nicht mal im ersten Lauf was reissen können 
Ich habe diesen blöden Gips erst 24h an und es geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nüsse, ich könnte vomitieren!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Dezember 2006)

!Conny! schrieb:


> ...



Was genau ist denn nun passiert, wo genau?`
Wer warst du denn, also welche Nummer, welches Rad?
War so in das Filmen vertieft, dass ich davon absolut nix mitbekommen habe....

Gute Besserung!


----------



## nosh (18. Dezember 2006)

genau sach mal was, wie passiert ist, hab das auch nur über drei ecken mit bekommen das sich einer wohl ernsthafter hingelegt hatt...
gute besserung und komm schnell wieder aufs rad  

hatte bei meinen stürzen immer glück, nur der absolut sinnfreie sturz im ersten lauf ärgert mich ein bischen...


----------



## El-Ollinero (18. Dezember 2006)

Habe nur ein Schzrzrktrzrzz gehört und dann gesehen das er nicht mehr aufstand. Dann rief der Moderator sowas wie "ist alles ok?" und dem war nicht so.
Dann Rief er den Sani der gerade wohl seelenruhig in seinem RTW eingeschlafen war und auf sich warten ließ ^^.

Dann haben ihn 4 helfende Hände aus dem Morast gezogen und in Richtung RTW begleitet wo er drin blieb.

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Ommer (19. Dezember 2006)

hier ein Bericht aus Oberberg aktuell:

http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=156&iArticleID=59889&exthov=0612190806



Gruß
Achim


----------



## litte DH Freak (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich war auch da!War der mit dem Megapfohn! Aber leider nur ohne Bike weil ich noch nicht starten durfte!War ein cooler Tag (nur verdammt Kalt und es war nich grade die beste luft) aber es hat sich gelohnt!Bis dann Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hab nen "Problem": Auf dem Video ist nen Fahrer auf nem Blauen Hardtail, Startnummer ist so weit ich entziffern kann 42 - aber das kann ja nicht?! Er hat sich beim Double in der Landung zerissen, überschlag, aber wieder aufgestanden... wer warn das?

Vlg
Basti


----------



## El-Ollinero (19. Dezember 2006)

So hier sind schon einmal 66 Bilder.
Wer sich nicht wiederfindet und gerne ein Bild von sich hätte, möchte sich bitte mit Startnummer mittels PN melden.
Ich schicke dann die Bilder in voller Auflösung zu.
Link zur DH Gallerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15236


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Dezember 2006)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nen "Problem": Auf dem Video ist nen Fahrer auf nem Blauen Hardtail, Startnummer ist so weit ich entziffern kann 42 - aber das kann ja nicht?! Er hat sich beim Double in der Landung zerissen, überschlag, aber wieder aufgestanden... wer warn das?
> 
> ...




Glaub doch. Waren 42 Starter angemeldet- von denen aber nur 41  auch am Sonntag erschienen sind.


----------



## rock&roll (20. Dezember 2006)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nen "Problem": Auf dem Video ist nen Fahrer auf nem Blauen Hardtail, Startnummer ist so weit ich entziffern kann 42 - aber das kann ja nicht?! Er hat sich beim Double in der Landung zerissen, überschlag, aber wieder aufgestanden... wer warn das?
> 
> ...



Ist nen Freund von mir. Ihm gehts gut, er fällt recht gerne auf dem Kopf. Aber nur das Visir ist gebrochen!  
In der Ergebnisliste siehst du sein Ergebnis auch unter der Nummer 42.


----------



## Bikebraut (20. Dezember 2006)

Suche noch dringend Fotos von meinen Fahrern mit den Startnummern 1, 4, 5 und 6. Wäre toll, wenn noch jemand ein paar Bilder von ihnen hätte.


----------



## Marcy1 (20. Dezember 2006)

Katja???

...naja egal, also Fotos von Peter, Jojo und co. gibts unter http://www.siteworld.de/Ruhrpottrocker/ (unter Multimedia ziemlich weit unten)

und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/322613/cat/15236........
Peter macht bekanntschaft mit dem Boden  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/322607/cat/15236

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr, einfach mal ein bisschen suchen 

Gruß Marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebraut (21. Dezember 2006)

Jup, Katja...
Vielen lieben Dank, Marcy.
Peter hat sich wahnsinnig gefreut, dass Du ihn erkannt hast...(Frohriderlein!)
Zitat Peter:" Ich hatte auch gute Passagen, aber da war leider nie ´ne Kamera!"
Cya in forest...


----------



## Frohriderlein (21. Dezember 2006)

Wunderschönen Tag zusammen, hallo Marcy!
Echt super, dass du das gesamte Forum auf meine überragende Leistung hingewiesen hast...
Aber so geht es einem halt, wenn einem die Rennleitung den Schleichweg verbaut, und man sich eine neue Linie suchen muss, während man leider vor lauter schlammbesetzten Regenreifen im falschem Gang nicht vom Fleck kommt! Übersetzt: man stellt sich zu dämlich an.
War übrigens mein einziger Sturz, und das im Training.
Mit Chicken-Way verbauen hatten die es da eh!
Direkt vorm Rennlauf haben sie die Vollgaspassage neben der Schlammrinne zugemacht.


----------



## MoMo 71 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hier mein Vid zu diesem Rennen

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/481189


----------



## InSanE888 (22. Dezember 2006)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Hier mein Vid zu diesem Rennen
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/481189



Schönes Video MoMo  

...hoffentlich biste noch n bissl länger ohne Rad - damit du noch n bissl filmen kannst


----------



## El-Ollinero (22. Dezember 2006)

Sehr gut!
Danke!
Kann man das Video irgendwo runteladen?


----------



## FTF (22. Dezember 2006)

hey,
cooles vid, dat einzig dumme an der sache is, dass ich ein verdammt einziges mal drinn bin....

greetz oli


----------



## rock&roll (22. Dezember 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Danke!
> Kann man das Video irgendwo runteladen?



--> http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikelunterseite_22648262.html

Mozilla + Videodownloader


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (25. Dezember 2006)

heyho,
wird es noch ein video geben? weil ich mehr leute mit eienr vidcam geshen hatte 
achso lob für das schon gepostete video


----------



## InSanE888 (25. Dezember 2006)

DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:


> heyho,
> wird es noch ein video geben? weil ich mehr leute mit eienr vidcam geshen hatte
> achso lob für das schon gepostete video



 hast du nicht die 2 VidLiks auf Seite 4 gesehen???
Einer is direkt vor deinem Post der andere etwas weiter oben


----------



## nosh (25. Dezember 2006)

der crazy-spy zaubert noch eins! hab aber ka wie weit er schon ist, kaum mit ihm geredet in letzter zeit wegen weihnachts stress ect...

wird hier aber bekannt gegeben sobald er sein werk vollendet hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (25. Dezember 2006)

@nosh: danke für die info 

@InSanE888: jaja die habe ich schon gesehen;-) habe das vid ja auch schon gelobt;-)


----------



## InSanE888 (26. Dezember 2006)

DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:


> @InSanE888: jaja die habe ich schon gesehen;-) habe das vid ja auch schon gelobt;-)



 ....da hab ich dann wohl was verplant


----------



## rock&roll (1. Januar 2007)

wo bleibt das video, crazy-spy?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Elwood 1#,
da in deinem Posteingang kein Platz mehr für pn's ist ...
Kannst du mir sagen bzw. weißt du, ob die Strecke an der Lindlarer Deponie täglich geöffnet ist bzw. ob beabsichtigt ist, diese Strecke für alle zu öffnen?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## InSanE888 (2. Januar 2007)

Elwood 1# schrieb:


> Ja, die Strecke soll weiterhin bestehen bleiben, allerdings über den Winter nicht genutzt sondern nur weitert ausgebaut werden. Wir haben mit Sicherheit noch 500m zusätzliche Streckenlänge in Planung.
> 
> Geplant ist für die Zukunft:
> - Downhillrennen am 17.12.06
> ...



....vllt hilft dir das hier weiter 
(weitere Kommentare erspar ich mir/dir)


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. Januar 2007)

Ich melde mich jetzt schonmal für das Große-DH-Race an. Ich bitte die Veranstalter mich in Ihrer Planung vorzusehen;-)
Will nicht schon wieder Nummer 45 oder 46 sein hehe


----------



## sebbi (2. Januar 2007)

dieses mal will ich auch dabei sein


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (13. Januar 2007)

hello? weiß jemand was neues wegen dem video?


----------



## crazy-spy (13. Januar 2007)

Nabend Mädels,

ich melde mich nun mal zu Wort.
Ich habe direkt den Tag danach begonnen, etwas zu schneiden. Ansich stehen gut 3 Minuten, gefallen aber nicht. Werde das also umschneiden und dann endlich zum DL bereit stellen. 

Im Moment habe ich nur wenig Zeit und Nerv dafür (gehabt), da ich viel Stress hab. Bin mitten in der Abschlussprüfung, dazu kamen Bewerbungsverfahren, Vorstellungsgespräche, andere Termine und, nicht zu vergessen, der Ganztagsjob, vor 5 bin ich nicht zu Haus. Hatte bei dem Stress keine Lust, mich dem Video, generell Videos zu widmen. Aber da ich die Prüfungen so gut wie abgeschlossen habe, gestern meinen Arbeitsvertrag unterzeichnet habe und neues Equipment unterwegs ist, kommt auch meine Zeit, meine Motivation wieder, das einigermaßen ordentlich - so gut es bei dem tristen Bildern dank dem Wetter - zusammenzuschneiden. Ich werde es aber def. machen, das steht fest, versuche es, so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen. Sorry für die Verzögerung schoneinmal, vllt mach ich gleich nen kurzen Trailer oder sowas, damit es schonmal nen kleinen Vorgeschmack gibt!

Soweit...
VlG
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (13. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube auf das Video freuen sich einige da hat man wenigstens ein wenig Spannung wann es den Endlich da ist. Super das Du es trotz des Stresses machst, das Video.


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (13. Januar 2007)

okay, alles kalr, danke für deine antwort. ist ja absolut verständlich mit deinem stress.
hatte shcon angst, dass das video irgendwie untergeht oder so, aber jetzt bin ich erleichtert


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Januar 2007)

Sers,

ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Habe gerade mal meine freie Zeit genutzt und das Video gebastelt. Gesamtlänge ca 3 1/2 Minuten. Mir gefällt das Ergebnis nicht wirklich, ich bin einfach zu selbstkritisch oftmals, vllt. ist es aber hierbei ja auch berechtigt, dass es Euch auch nicht gefällt... aber egal, habe leider im Moment keinen rechten Nerv und wenig Zeit, hoffe aber, dass ich das Beste draus gemacht habe und es sich dennoch gut ansehen lässt. 
Ob ich irgendwann, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, das ganze nochmals in Angriff nehme, wird sich zeigen. Fest steht jedoch, dass ich beim nächsten Rennen wieder dabei bin, diesmal mit neuem, besseren Equipment. Ich habe bei den tristen Wetterverhältnissen echt die Grenzen der Cam gespürt, allein das ärgert mich und schiesst das Video noch nen Faktor ins Minus - für mich halt... aber egal, schauts Euch einfach an und gebt ehrliches Feedback. 

Über das Video läuft gerade ne kleine Farbkorrektur, damit die Farben nicht ganz so trist ausschaun.... Link folgt heute Abend noch, rechnet mal mit 2 - 3 Stunden in Etwa.

VlG
Basti


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Januar 2007)

Nabend Leute,

es ist soweit, hier ist das Video.
Da mein Rechner mal wieder rumgespackt hat und meinte, direkt nach der Farbkorrektur, welche gut 2 Stunden gedauert hat, abzukacken, gibts das Video nun ohne Farbkorrektur - Pech gehabt  
Den post hierüber beachten, saugen (bitte nicht streamen), anschaun und dennoch feedbacken.... 

http://www.aixtream-riders.de/video/Lindlar_Web.wmv

So Long,

Basti


----------



## InSanE888 (14. Januar 2007)

Schönes Video haste da gebastelt 
Schöner Schnitt und n paar geile Kameraführungen!!
Die Farben kommen teilweise nich so toll rüber - war aber auch echt mies das Wetter 
Bin auch drauf ca.1sec.kurz bevor ich im Schlamm lieg 

Man sieht sich in Lindlar
Gruß
Bo


----------



## MarcusoTen (14. Januar 2007)

Kuhles Video man....... der schnitt is 1A nur leider etwas wenig Fahrscenen für meinen Geschmack aber sonst nich schlecht weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2007)

Super gefällt mir gut das Video!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## nosh (14. Januar 2007)

meine meinung haste ja schon gehört  
super find ich auch das die strecke von oben nach unten in richtiger reihen folge 
gezeigt wird.

@ InSanE888: dein matschgang sieht echt lustig aus   wollteste da übern double und bist vorher weg geschmiert?


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Januar 2007)

Schön - Groß - Toll !!!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (15. Januar 2007)

Ein fettes Lob an Basti ich finde das Video richtig gelungen. Echt Fett gemacht. Freue mich auf weitere Videos von Dir dieses Jahr.


----------



## sebbi (16. Januar 2007)

sehr geiles video


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2007)

schönes video  wenn man das sieht, hat man echt das gefühl die location wäre super, aber der geruch vor ort war für mich dann doch eher ernüchternd...


----------



## Elwood 1# (14. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die doch recht positive Kritik. Ich war selber sehr zufrieden mit dem Event und kann sagen, der Auftakt ist uns gelungen. Natürlich gab es auch einige Sachen die nicht so gut liefen. Wir haben eine Liste mit Punkten angelegt, die nicht so optimal waren. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es mehr Informationen zu möglichen Verbesserungen gibt, damit wir künftig noch besser organisieren können. Also bitte EMAIL an mich: bikepark @ ralfbohle.com

Natürlich waren wir nicht untätig in der Vergangenheit. Nach dem es noch einige behördliche und organisatorische Fragen zu klären gab widmen wir uns nun mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen wieder dem Ausbau der Strecke. Primär wird sich natürlich an der DH-Strecke etwas tun. Neben neuen Streckenstücken am Start, sowie einem komplett verlegten Zielbereich schätze ich, dass die Gesamtstreckenlänge auf 1500m verlängert werden kann. Auch das Shuttlen würde somit erleichtert. Die neuen Streckenstücke werden deutlich natürlicher, und geben der Strecke eine Art "Allround"-Charakter Auch auf den bestehenden Streckenstücken tut sich noch einiges um den Anspruch zu steigern.

Neben der Downhill Strecke ist in erster Linie noch ein CC Rundkurs inklusive "Freeride" Abfahrt geplant. Auch ein Dirt/Slopestyle Bereich wird noch dieses Jahr gebaut. Die 4X Strecke muss noch geplant werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie dieses Jahr noch nicht fertig wird.

Um die Gerüchten um permanente Öffnungszeiten zu entkräften folgendes: Diese Jahr ist der Werksbetrieb auf der Leppe noch in vollem Gange. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass reguläre Öffnungszeiten für 2007 noch nicht zur Debatte stehen. Vorerst hat auch der Aufbau der Strecken und der sonstigen Freitzeitangebote sowie deren Infrastruktur Priorität. Erst wenn ein vernünftiges Streckenangebot steht und die organisatorischen Fragen restlos geklärt sind möchte ich einen regulären Betrieb in Aussicht stellen. Ich schätze auf eine Eröffnung des Parks, wenn auch nur an Wochenenden, ab Frühjahr/Sommer 2008. Ausschließen möchte ich aber nicht, dass das Gelände bereits im Vorfeld an bestimmten Tagen im Jahr geöffnet wird, genaues kann ich aber dazu nicht sagen.

Was die Events angeht, kann ich bereits folgendes verkünden: Am 18.August 2007 werden wir wieder ein Event veranstalten. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Präsentation des Leppe Geländes und deren Wandel. Neben zahlreichen Infoständen rund um die Arbeit der BAV und AVEA wird sich auch der Radsport als Zukunft der Leppe präsentieren. Wir planen zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt wieder ein Downhill Rennen sowie ein CC Rennen. Die Teilnehmerzahl wird wieder begrenzt, aber deutlich großzügiger als beim letzten Mal. Auch ein größerer Expo Bereich mit Ausstellern und Händlern ist geplant. Das Event wird in den nächsten Wochen noch ausführlich promotet, dann gibt es Einzelheiten.

Da die Bauarbeiten in Kürze beginnen und ich von einigen Leuten angesprochen wurde, ob man helfen kann, bitte ich nun diejenigen die sich anbieten möchten mir eine Mail zu schreiben. Ich werde dann von den Terminen bekannt geben wann wir uns wieder treffen. Die Termine werde ich möglichst aufs Wochenende legen. Mail an bikepark @ ralfbohle.com

Ich hoffe ich habe vorerst Klarheit verschafft und stehe natürlich jederzeit gern per Mail zur Verfügung.

Freundliche Grüße aus dem bergischen Land,

Michael Kull


----------



## Airhaenz (14. März 2007)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an!! 
Freu mich schon jetzt darauf wieder bei eurem DH Rennen am Start zu sein, hoffentlich diesemal mit Trocken statt Schlammreifen.


----------



## kowski (27. Juli 2007)

hallo, 

gibt es denn was neues von lindlar? vielleicht einen termin für die renn anmeldung? 

mfg kowski


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2007)

kowski schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> gibt es denn was neues von lindlar? vielleicht einen termin für die renn anmeldung?
> 
> mfg kowski



Hallo kowski,

Schau mal hier! Ride the Hill 2007

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elwood 1# (27. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich habe bereits alle News im DDD und XC Forum gepostet. Wir werden ein 4X Rennen sowie ein XC-4er-Team Rennen veranstalten. Alle Infos unter www.Trihill.de Es geht um 1000 Preisgeld und wertvolle Sachpreise.

Für die Downhiller ist leider vorerst nichts dabei. Wir kommen momentan nicht dazu an der Strecke weiter zu bauen. Dazu brauchen wir Manpower, und die ist momentan leider nicht ausreichend vorhanden.

Schöne Grüße,

M


----------



## kowski (27. Juli 2007)

schade schade. ich hab mich schon drauf gefreut. sonst darf man die strecke auch nicht befahren oder?

mfg kowski


----------



## Elwood 1# (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

klar darf man die Strecke auch so befahren, nur momentan ist nicht sonderlich viel Strecke vorhanden, da sich keiner so wirklich drum kümmern kann. Wenn genug Leute anfassen und die Strecke wieder richten, wollen wir permanente Öffnungszeiten einführen und Shuttles organisieren, aber das lohnt für die momentane Strecke nicht...

Cheers,

M


----------



## dortmund biker (22. September 2007)

hallo,
gibt es mittlerweile irgendwelche neuerungen/ Änderungen? Tut sich was in Lindlar, was die Strecken angeht?
Danke,
Carsten


----------



## Mr.Dark (21. Oktober 2007)

Sevus,

in welchem Maße soll die Strecke denn Ausgebaut werden? Kenne die noch vom Stand des Nikolaus-DH Rennens. Bin damals nicht mitgefahren, da ich Nachtdienst hatte und im Eimer war und eh keine Anmeldenummer hatte. Falls noch Leute gesucht werden, obwohl es Herbstlich ist, wäre ich dabei. Und ist es vielleicht mal ein heftigeres 24 Stunden rennen geplant auf dem Rundkurs, wäre doch geil, und irgendwas Richtung Herbst/Winter Wettkampf? Man, wenn schon in Oberberg ein Spot entsteht, sollte der wenigstens genutzt werden, bzw. von den Locals, egal ob jetzt DH, Freeride, CC, Marathon oder Dreirad supported werden.

@Elwood

Ist die Strecke frei zugänglich?

Bis denne


----------



## Malcom (22. Oktober 2007)

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß, wird immer noch die Deponie teilweise als Deponie benutzt, von daher glaube ich auch, dass die Strecken nicht frei zugänglich sind.

Das ist allerdings nur meine Theorie, weil ich immer noch die Müllwagen da lang fahren sehe 
Wie es wirklich aussieht kann ich nicht sagen..sorry


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. Oktober 2007)

Soll es denn dieses Jahr wieder einen Nikolausi DH geben?


----------



## dortmund biker (4. Juli 2008)

falls es einige interressiert:
vorneweg möchte ich sagen, dass noch nichts beschlossen, geschweige denn offiziell ist.
ich stehe in gesprächen mit der stadt waldbröl (liegt auch im oberbergischem) über die evtl. bereitstellung einer fläche für eine offizielle dh-strecke und eine dirtline.
wir sind momentan noch nicht so extrem viele biker, über unterstützung würden wir uns freuen, falls sich das ganze konkretisiert. 
habt ihr interesse an einem legalen und offiziellen spot in oberberg?
im august werden die "verhandlungen"  fortgeführt, ich werde mich hier dann melden, falls es wirklich jemanden interessiert.
grüße,
carsten
PS: falls ihr bauerfahrung habt und ihr uns unterstützen wollt, nur zu!


----------



## Malcom (4. Juli 2008)

keine Bauerfahrung, leider 
aber aus meinem engen Freundeskreis und aus der Umgebung haben denke ich schon einige Interesse, auch wenn Waldbröl noch recht weit weg ist...
so ca. 10 Mann ^^

Also meld dich sonst einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> PS: falls ihr bauerfahrung habt und ihr uns unterstützen wollt, nur zu!



Evtl. hilft das?


----------



## dortmund biker (4. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Evtl. hilft das?



hat sogar schon geholfen.


----------



## dortmund biker (12. August 2008)

update: wir hatten eben mit sechs leuten das gepräch mit unserem bürgermeister.
er ist nicht nur von unserer idee überzeugt, er scheint geradezu begeistert. 
wir sind momentan auf der suche nach einem geeignetem gelände im stadtgebiet.
es sieht so aus, als könnte aus unserem legalem spot was werden. 
viele grüße,
carsten


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. August 2008)

Schön zu höhren das sich da was tut, ist ja auch nicht sooo weit weg von Bonn
Wenns meine bessere Hälfte und meine Tochter zulassen bin ich sicher das ein oder andere mal gerne beim schauffeln dabei.

Gibts schon ein Konzept (Streckenlänge, Biketransport, etc.?


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> update: wir hatten eben mit sechs leuten das gepräch mit unserem bürgermeister.
> er ist nicht nur von unserer idee überzeugt, er scheint geradezu begeistert.



Womit habt ihr ihn erpresst ..... Polaroid? 

Oder habt ihr im glatt Gewalt angetan?


Viel Glück 

Micha


----------



## Chillli (14. August 2008)

Da bin ich bestimmt auch mit dabei

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bamboleo (14. Oktober 2008)

also was ist jetzt eig drauß geworden?
steht schon was??


----------



## dortmund biker (14. Oktober 2008)

hallo. 
noch ist nichts draus geworden - wir haben einige gelände besichtigt, die stadt wird gespräche mit den eigentümern führen.
ich hoffe, dass wird noch was. im moment kann man nur abwarten. vom feedback des bürgermeisters her sollte es aber eigtl weitergehen mit unserem projekt.
mfg,
carsten


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr denn konkret vor zu machen? Wie soll das ganze aussehen? Also wenn es auch Biker wie mich ( Freerider ) anspricht, würde ich auch ab und an vorbei kommen und mit anpacken, damit ich später auch ab und zu zum fahren kommen kann ^^


----------



## Chillli (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das ganze "Projekt" Müllkippe und der damit verbundenen Downhill
Geschichte ist komplett abgeblasen. Weis ich auch sicherer Quelle.

Gruss Chillli


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2008)

Chillli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ganze "Projekt" Müllkippe und der damit verbundenen Downhill
> Geschichte ist komplett abgeblasen. Weis ich auch sicherer Quelle.
> ...



Nicht nur posten, auch die Antworten vorher lesen !! Seit Juli ´08 ist man hier Off-Topic !!! Hat alles nichts mehr mit der Downhillstreck -rennen auf der Deponie zu tun !!


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. Oktober 2008)

Falsches Topic.. -.-


----------



## Malcom (16. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur posten, auch die Antworten vorher lesen !! Seit Juli ´08 ist man hier Off-Topic !!! Hat alles nichts mehr mit der Downhillstreck -rennen auf der Deponie zu tun !!



Nur weil es Offtopic ist heißt das nicht, dass es keinen mehr interessiert..und selbst wenn entspricht das eher noch dem Topic als die andere Strecke

Gibts denn nähere Infos warum das nicht gibt? Finde ich sehr schade, wohn ja direkt nebenan sozusagen


----------



## Bamboleo (17. Oktober 2008)

was wurde jetzt genau abgeblasen??
ein weiteres rennen zu veranstalten oder eine komplett neue strecke aufzubauen???
mfg sven


----------



## dortmund biker (18. Oktober 2008)

lindlar ist tot.
daran, dass waldbröl leben wird, arbeiten wir.


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> *lindlar ist tot.*
> daran, dass waldbröl leben wird, arbeiten wir.



Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (6. November 2008)

aussagen von mehreren bekannten von mir, die z.t. vor ort waren oder mit schwalbe-mitarbeitern sprachen, sowie das ibc auch iwo.
edit: siehe auch ein paar posts vorher. 


Chillli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ganze "Projekt" Müllkippe und der damit verbundenen Downhill
> Geschichte ist komplett abgeblasen. Weis ich auch sicherer Quelle.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> aussagen von mehreren bekannten von mir, die z.t. vor ort waren oder mit schwalbe-mitarbeitern sprachen, sowie das ibc auch iwo.
> edit: siehe auch ein paar posts vorher.



Ah, also vom 'hören sagen'.


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2008)

Chillli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ganze "Projekt" Müllkippe und der damit verbundenen Downhill
> Geschichte ist komplett abgeblasen. *Weis ich auch sicherer Quelle.*
> ...



Da @dortmund biker offensichtlich Dich als Quelle zitiert, wäre es nett, wenn Du mal Deine Quelle benennst.


----------



## Malcom (6. November 2008)

ich glaube inzwischen da versuchen nur 2 leute ihre strecke in waldbröl zu verkaufen 

Für alle die an Lindlar interessiert sind, was ja eigentlich auch eher hier im Thread stehen sollte habe ich eine positive Quelle:

http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=301&iArticleID=80037&exthov=0811060449

Und für alle die zu faul zum lesen sind, kann man auch nach Mountainbike oder Downhill im Artikel suchen


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2008)

Malcom schrieb:


> ich glaube inzwischen da versuchen nur 2 leute ihre strecke in waldbröl zu verkaufen
> 
> Für alle die an Lindlar interessiert sind, was ja eigentlich auch eher hier im Thread stehen sollte habe ich eine positive Quelle:
> 
> ...



Das ist der Grund, warum ich so ironisch nachgefragt habe.
Das Konzept zu dem Pilotprojekt im Bergischen Land (Bikepark auf der Deponie und Mountainbikeroutennetz im Bergischen Land) ist vom MTBvD und wurde bereits auf der Eurobike 2008 den Sponsoren vorgestellt. Ich habe heute noch mit der BAV-Geschäftsführerin Frau Lichtinghagen-Wirths telefoniert und die nächsten Schritte besprochen.

Eröffnung (Phase 0) startet im Sommer 2009.

Hier eine kurze Info im MTBvD-Flyer.


----------



## Malcom (6. November 2008)

Coole Sache, das hört sich ja echt gut an..


----------



## dortmund biker (7. November 2008)

das freut mich auch, ehrlich.
und chili kenne ich nicht, da ist nichts abgesprochen.
unsere stadt lässt sich leider viel zeit (trotz zusage), falls es fortschritte geben wird werde ich das in einem neuen thread posten und hier nur den link hinterlassen, damit dieser fred rein lindlar überlassen bleibt. 
@juchu: hättest du das nicht auch gleich sagen können? ich bin sicher nicht unbelehrbar...
in der hoffnung auf möglichst viele strecken im oberbergischem,
carsten.


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> das freut mich auch, ehrlich.
> und chili kenne ich nicht, da ist nichts abgesprochen.
> unsere stadt lÃ¤sst sich leider viel zeit (trotz zusage), falls es fortschritte geben wird werde ich das in einem neuen thread posten und hier nur den link hinterlassen, damit dieser fred rein lindlar Ã¼berlassen bleibt.
> *@juchu: hÃ¤ttest du das nicht auch gleich sagen kÃ¶nnen? ich bin sicher nicht unbelehrbar...
> ...



OK, sorry 

War nicht bÃ¶s gemeint. Ich bin jetzt seit Ã¼ber 6 Monaten intensiv in der Planung beschÃ¤ftigt. Klaus @Redking hat mich bei der Entwicklung und bei den AuÃenterminen unterstÃ¼tzt. Zz. sind zwei umfangreiche Konzepte entstanden. Das eine ist ein 32-seitiger Leitfaden fÃ¼r Sponsoren und Kommunen rund ums Mountainbiken und den MTBvD. Das andere beschreibt das Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" des MTBvD. Ziel ist es, bis 2010 im gesamten Bergischen Land mehrere MaÃnahmen durchzufÃ¼hren:


MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark auf der Deponie in Leppe
ErÃ¶ffnung (Phase 0) Sommer 2009
Erweiterung (Phase 1) Sommer 2010 ggf. mit Regionale 2010 Event
 
Mountainbikeroutennetz in den 21 Kommunen des Rheinisch-Bergischen und Oberbergischen Kreises
Die Stadt Bergisch Gladbach und die Gemeinde Odenthal (jewils die Fachbreich WirtschaftsfÃ¶rderung und Tourismus) haben den MTBvD (Abteilung Trailworks) gebeten, auf der gemeinsamen kommunalen FlÃ¤che ein Mountainbikeroutennetz zu entwicklen (Stand 10/2008)
Mittel- bis langfristig soll 1.000 - 1.500 km Moutainbikeroutennetz (*) im Bergischen Land entstehen.
 
Mehrere Mountainbikeparcours im Bergischen Land (geplante GrÃ¶Ãe jeweils 1-5 ha)
Gerade jugendliche Fahrer, die nicht so mobil sind, sollen durch die lokalen Mountainbikeparcours sehr gute Alternativen mit relativ kurzer Anreisezeit bekommen, sodass hoffentlich auf Dauer die illegalen Spots nicht mehr genutzt werden bzw. rÃ¼ckgebaut werden kÃ¶nnen.
 
So weit, so gut. Das ist also in groben ZÃ¼gen das Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" des MTBvD. 
Und das Beste an diesem Konzept ist, dass es auch auf andere Regionen Ã¼bertragen werden kann.

VG Martin

* Basierend auf dem vorhandenen Wanderwegenetz, wird durch die Ausschilderung interessanter Mountainbike-Routen und ggf. die Neuanlage von Singletrails (schmale Wege/Pfade) das Angebot fÃ¼r Mountainbiker, dass durch diese planerische Vorarbeit eine positive Verkehrslenkung auf den Forst- und LandschaftsflÃ¤chen erreicht wird. So kÃ¶nnen durch diese Verkehrslenkung schÃ¼tzens*werte FlÃ¤chen/RÃ¤ume âunattraktivâ gemacht werden, da die angebotenen Wege aus Sicht der Mountainbiker qualitativ besser sind.
Bei allen zu entwickelnden MaÃnahmen gehen wir als Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. allerdings immer davon aus, dass keine sogenannten single used tracks (nur von einer Nutzergruppe, z.B. Wanderer oder Radfahrer) angeboten werden, sondern ausschlieÃlich share used tracks (gemeinsam genutzte Wege, wie bisher). Wir sind davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass durch optimale StreckenfÃ¼hrung, gute Ausschilderung und ggf. die Neuanlage von schmalen Wegen/Pfaden eine Lenkung der Mountainbiker mÃ¶glich ist und so ohne EinschrÃ¤nkungen oder gar Verbote eine positive Verkehrslenkung zum Vorteil aller Nutzergruppen erreicht wird.


----------



## supasini (7. November 2008)

hört sich richtig gut an! - wenn das klappt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> hört sich richtig gut an! - wenn das klappt:



Da arbeiten innerhalb und außerhalb des MTBvD so viele gute und engagierte Menschen mit, das wird schon werden.
Es ist allerdings m.W. das erste Mal, dass auf einer so großen Fläche (Bergisches Land = ca. 3.000 km²) ein Top-down-Konzept im Mountainbikesport umgesetzt werden wird.

Allerdings brauchten wir noch viel mehr engagierte Biker, die uns als Mitglieder des MTBvD bei der Umsetzung helfen. Im Bereich der Abteilung Trailworks werden ab 2009 Biker gesucht, die in den Bereichen 


Planung der Wegeführung (MRN)
Planung der Streckenführuing (MP/BP)
Auszeichnungsarbeiten der Wege (MRN)
Pflege und ggf. Neuanlage der Wege/Pfade (MRN/MP/BP)
Datenpflege im neuen zentralen MTBvD-Tourenportal (MRN/MP/BP)
und und und
Legende
MRN = Mountainbikeroutennetz
MP = Mountainbikeparcour
BP = Bikepark

mitarbeiten. Also, nicht warten, sondern ab 2009 im MTBvD an einem der interessantesten Mountainbike(gross)projekte Deutschlands starten.

"Angebote statt Verbote!", das Leitkonzept für den Mountainbikesport.


----------



## Henrie (7. November 2008)

"v" macht sich.


----------



## supasini (7. November 2008)

Naja, aber die grundsätzlichen Vorbehalte gegen "v" bleiben, und imr reicht die Mitgliedschaft im RSV Euskirchen und der DIMB.
Aber als de facto Regionalverein find ich's kleine v Klasse!  (wenn auch absolut überteuert)


----------



## Schildbürger (8. November 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> "v" macht sich.


Ja! 
Ich fühle mich der Gegend hier sehr verbunden. Siehe mein Benutzerbild.

Das in DL alles reguliert werden muss??? ist schon krass.



> ...sondern ausschließlich share used tracks (gemeinsam genutzte Wege, wie bisher)...


Gemeinsame Wege für Mountainbikern  und Wanderern sind nicht gut.
Mountainbiker fahren gerne schon mal Wege (runter) die Wanderer nicht mögen. 
Oder zu schlecht sind zum Wandern. So meine Erfahrung.
Sicherlich ist eine Erschließung der Wege für den Tourismus gut. (Solange die Touris auf "ihren" Wegen bleiben.) 
Ich meide die Wege wo viel los ist und die Zeiten wo viele Spaziergänger unterwegs sind. 
Mit Wanderern habe ich keine Probleme. Ganz einfach.
Jedenfalls macht sich dieser "Verband" bei mir nicht beliebter! Reiner Bürokraten"verein"!

Kleiner Tipp an alle die mit dem Auto nach Altenberg oder Burscheid anreisen. Da sind die Parkplätze eh immer voll.
Einfach 10km weiterfahren (mit dem Auto) und weiter im Bergischen (mit dem MTB) fahren.
Z.B. Purder Bach ab Scheideweg, da gibt es auch nette Trails die darauf warten entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> "v" macht sich.



Na, das ich das vor Dir lesen darf.
Vielleicht muss einer Idee auch erst die notwendige Zeit zum Entwickeln geben.



supasini schrieb:


> Naja, aber die grundsätzlichen Vorbehalte gegen "v" bleiben, und imr reicht die Mitgliedschaft im RSV Euskirchen und der DIMB.
> Aber als de facto Regionalverein find ich's kleine v Klasse!  (wenn auch absolut überteuert)



Vorbehalte? Liest sich wie Vorurteil.
Was ist bitte an 60  Jahresbeitrag für einen Erwachsenen mit kompletten Versicherungsschutz und weiteren Mehrwerten überteuert?
Zieh doch bitte selbst mal den Vergleich bei den überregionalen Angebote, am besten direkt unter Berücksichtigung der 2009er Beiträge und Leistungen.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ja!
> Ich fühle mich der Gegend hier sehr verbunden. Siehe mein Benutzerbild.
> 
> Das in DL alles reguliert werden muss??? ist schon krass.
> ...



Sorry, Helmut, aber das ist ein Quatsch,was Du das schreibst.
Getrennte Wege führen in die Ausgrenzung. Das hat die IMBA vor 2 Jahrzehnten und die DIMB vor einigen Jahren erkannt.
In echten Bikeparks machen Streckenbenutzungsregeln Sinn. Draußen im Wald und Landschaft nicht.

Stell Dir vor, Mountainbiker dürften nur auf ausschließlich für sie ausgewiesenen Wegen fahren, also vergleichbar mit den Reitern.
Erstens würde das Mountainbikeroutennetz nur ein Bruchteil des Wanderwegesnetzes betragen, von den immer wieder aufkeimenden Mautdiskussionen der Waldeigentümer mal ganz abgesehen, zweitens wäre doch im Wald sofort 'Mord und Totschlag" angesagt, sollte sich ein Vertreter einer anderen Waldnutzergruppe auf einen für ihn nicht ausgewiesenen Weg bewegen. Ob dies aus Vorsatz, Fahrlässigkeit oder vollkommene Unkenntnis geschieht, ist dabei völlig egal.

Nein, nein, getrennte Wege ist der vollkommen falsche Ansatz. Das haben die umfassenden Recherche im In- und Ausland sowie Gespräche mit Experten gezeigt.

Hier wird auch nichts reguliert oder bürokratisiert.
Z.B. wünscht der zuständig Vertreter der Gemeinde Odenthal sogar ausdrücklich, dass die Strecken des Mountainbikeroutennetzes ausgewiesen werden, damit ein für alle mal die anderen Waldnutzergruppen erkennen, dass Radfahrer insbesondere Mountainbiker ein Betretungs- bzw. Befahrungsrecht genießen.

Darzustellen, waurm überhaupt ein Wirtschaftsförderungskonzept (top down) im touristischen Bereich (genauer gesagt Binnentourismus) entwickelt worden ist, sprengt hier den Rahmen.

Statt irgendwelche Vorbehalte aufzuführen und das Konzept sowie deren Macher schlechtzureden, ist es sinnvoller, wenigstens abzuwarten.
Wenn gleich ein eigenes Engagement sicherlich zielführender ist. 

Das Leitkonzept heißt nicht umsonst "Angebote statt Verbote!". Es geht also ganz klar um eine Verbesserung und Ausweitung der Angebote für Mountainbiker, ob nun durch Schaffung des Mountainbikeroutennetz, einzelner Mountainbikeparcours oder des Bikeparks.

Wen es interessiert und ggf. wie auch immer mithelfen will, soll mich einfach kontaktieren.


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

Super...

dann haben wir ja bald die Möglichkeit in der Heimat biken zu gehen. Hallo Martin, steig mal von deinem Heimtainer runter und fahr mal wieder in der freien Natur... Du wirst feststellen: Man kann jetzt schon in unserer Heimat Mountainbiken. Hier muss kein Revier geschaffen werden... HIER IST EINS! Und ich brauch auch niemanden der mir vorschreibt wo ich zu fahren habe und wo nicht (und auch noch 'nen horenden Mitgliedsbeitrag dafür haben möchte). Genügend trails gibt es auch schon. Neue trails? wofür? damit wir die vorhandenen nicht nutzen? Was soll ein offizielles Wegenetzdas bringen: Die Leute die hier fahren brauchen es nicht. Also soll es ja wohl die Nonlokals locken... also noch mehr Biker in unserer Region hohlen. Nicht das ich was gegen andere biker habe. Aber wenn die Komunen gleichzeitig Handlungsbedarf in Richtung "positive Verkehrslenkung" für nötig halten, heißt das für mich, unser Wegenetz soll beschrenkt werden... Die sehen doch nur Dollarzeichen und dass sie zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen können... Den Tourismuss ankurbel und gleichzeitiig die biker auf ein festes Wegenetz verbannen... Kümmert euch doch erst mal um euer D bevor hier Lokal alle Behörden die Schnauze von den Bürokratenbikern voll haben...


biken statt labern

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Super...
> 
> dann haben wir ja bald die Möglichkeit in der Heimat biken zu gehen. Hallo Martin, steig mal von deinem Heimtainer runter und fahr mal wieder in der freien Natur... Du wirst feststellen: Man kann jetzt schon in unserer Heimat Mountainbiken. Hier muss kein Revier geschaffen werden... HIER IST EINS! Und ich brauch auch niemanden der mir vorschreibt wo ich zu fahren habe und wo nicht (und auch noch 'nen horenden Mitgliedsbeitrag dafür haben möchte). Genügend trails gibt es auch schon. Neue trails? wofür? damit wir die vorhandenen nicht nutzen? Was soll ein offizielles Wegenetzdas bringen: Die Leute die hier fahren brauchen es nicht. Also soll es ja wohl die Nonlokals locken... also noch mehr Biker in unserer Region hohlen. Nicht das ich was gegen andere biker habe. Aber wenn die Komunen gleichzeitig Handlungsbedarf in Richtung "positive Verkehrslenkung" für nötig halten, heißt das für mich, unser Wegenetz soll beschrenkt werden... Die sehen doch nur Dollarzeichen und dass sie zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen können... Den Tourismuss ankurbel und gleichzeitiig die biker auf ein festes Wegenetz verbannen... Kümmert euch doch erst mal um euer D bevor hier Lokal alle Behörden die Schnauze von den Bürokratenbikern voll haben...
> 
> ...



Sorry, Jörg, aber Dein Beitrag ist einseitig und polemisch.
Kennst Du die Gesetzesvorhaben, die bereits einige Bundesländer - so auch NRW - in der 'Schublade' haben?
Wenn die so beschlossen werden, dann werden definitiv die Rechte und Möglichkeiten der Mountainbiker beschnitten.

Natürlich haben wir im Bergischen Land ein traumhaftes Revier.
Aber es gibt immer mehr Gruppen, die die Mountainbiker lieber heute als morgen aus dem Wald haben wollen.
Schau Dir an, wie die Entwicklung im 7GB ist.

Diese Entwicklung kannst Du nur verhindern, indem man den Kommunalvertretern nachweislich klarmachst,
wie groß die Gruppe der Mountainbiker in Deutschland ist, welche Bedürfnisse und Wünsche sie hat sowie welche wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten im Binnentourismus von dieser Gruppe ausgehen.

Das Konzept schränkt nicht ein, es erweitert und vor allen Dingen sichert es auch die Gegebenheiten sowie die zukünftigen Maßnahmen. Der Bikepark richtet sich z.B. an fast alle Disziplinen im Mountainbiking.
Von einer dauerhaften CC/Marathon-Strecke, über Downhill und 4X bis hin zu Übungs- und Trialspots.
Da wird der Tourer genauso wie der Freerider angesprochen werden.

Deinem "biken statt labern" entgegne ich lieber "lesen statt lästern"!


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hier wird auch nichts reguliert oder bürokratisiert.
> Z.B. wünscht der zuständig Vertreter der Gemeinde Odenthal sogar ausdrücklich, dass die Strecken des Mountainbikeroutennetzes ausgewiesen werden, damit ein für alle mal die anderen Waldnutzergruppen erkennen, dass Radfahrer insbesondere Mountainbiker ein Betretungs- bzw. Befahrungsrecht genießen.



Wir haben ein Betretungs- bzw. Befahrungsrecht... ich weiß jetzt schon was passieren wird wenn mich irgend so ein Hardcore Naturschützer auf einer nicht speziell ausgewiesenen Mountainbikeroute trifft... euer Plan wird nach hinten los gehen... oder wollt ihr alle öffentlichen Wege ausschildern... dann versteh ich auch wo für ihr soviel Geld barucht... son Schild ias ja nich' günstig...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Lesen statt lästern!



Ich hab's gelesen... Das war kein Lästern sondern Kritik! Und mit eurer Bürokratieschei$$e wirds nicht besser...


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Betretungs- bzw. Befahrungsrecht... ich weiß jetzt schon was passieren wird wenn mich irgend so ein Hardcore Naturschützer auf einer nicht speziell ausgewiesenen Mountainbikeroute trifft... euer Plan wird nach hinten los gehen... oder wollt ihr alle öffentlichen Wege ausschildern... dann versteh ich auch wo für ihr soviel Geld barucht... son Schild ias ja nich' günstig...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Wir unterhalten uns über 7.000 km Wanderwegenetz im Bergischen Land.
Davon sollen im ersten Schritt rund 1.500 km zusätzlich zu den Wanderwegebezeichnungen auch mit Mountainbikewegweisungen ausgezeichnet werden.

Inkl. schmaler Wege/Pfade, also das, was Mountainbiker Spass macht.

Dabei werden rund 350,00  Kosten pro laufenden Kilometer entstehen, also rund 500.000 . Das bekommt man nicht ohne die Politik und einem Masterplan gestemmt.

Zum Schluss ein ganz persönliches Wort.
Wandervereine und -verbände gibt es in Deutschland seit über 100 Jahren. Durch ihr nachhaltiges Engagement sind die zehntausende Kilometer von Wanderwegenetzen mitentstanden, ausgeweitet, ausgezeichnet und gepflegt worden.

Als diese Bewegung entstand, hat noch niemand an den Sport Mountainbiking gedacht. Heute und in den nächsten Jahren wird der Mountainbikesport mit den Wanderern gleichziehen und zahlenmäßig sogar überholen. Wir werden in die Fußstapfen der Wandervereine und -verbände hineintreten (besser -fahren) und werden gemeinsam mit ihnen Teile ihrer bisherigen Aufgaben mitübernehmen.

Wer Ansprüche anmeldet, muss auch mitarbeiten.
Und wer sich als verantwortungsbewusster Partner etabliert,
wird dauerhaft die Interessen sein Mitglieder besser vertreten können.

Früher an später denken!


----------



## Schildbürger (8. November 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Super...
> 
> dann haben wir ja bald die Möglichkeit in der Heimat biken zu gehen. Hallo Martin, steig mal von deinem Heimtainer runter und fahr mal wieder in der freien Natur... Du wirst feststellen: Man kann jetzt schon in unserer Heimat Mountainbiken. Hier muss kein Revier geschaffen werden... HIER IST EINS! Und ich brauch auch niemanden der mir vorschreibt wo ich zu fahren habe und wo nicht (und auch noch 'nen horenden Mitgliedsbeitrag dafür haben möchte). Genügend trails gibt es auch schon. Neue trails? wofür? damit wir die vorhandenen nicht nutzen? Was soll ein offizielles Wegenetzdas bringen: Die Leute die hier fahren brauchen es nicht. Also soll es ja wohl die Nonlokals locken... also noch mehr Biker in unserer Region hohlen. Nicht das ich was gegen andere biker habe. Aber wenn die Komunen gleichzeitig Handlungsbedarf in Richtung "positive Verkehrslenkung" für nötig halten, heißt das für mich, unser Wegenetz soll beschrenkt werden... Die sehen doch nur Dollarzeichen und dass sie zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen können... Den Tourismuss ankurbel und gleichzeitiig die biker auf ein festes Wegenetz verbannen... Kümmert euch doch erst mal um euer D bevor hier Lokal alle Behörden die Schnauze von den Bürokratenbikern voll haben...
> 
> ...



Korrekt! Sehe ich genau so!
Das "dann" ALLE Wege GEMEINSAM genutzt werden dürfen, wenn es ausgewiesene MTB Wege gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Nein, man wird stattdessen auf die ja "ausgewiesenen" Routen verwiesen.
Sobald man davon abweicht wird es Proteste geben. Gerade das 7G "Konzept" schreckt da ab.

Es geht doch ganz einfach und ohne ein VORGESCHRIEBENES Konzept:
- ALLE Wege sind für ALLE da... Fertig und ohne Bürokratismus!
Odenthal die spinnen die Römer.

Das mir den einzelnen Wegen bezog sich auf reine Downhillstrecken, da läuft eh kein Wanderer, nur sollten die gewarnt werden.

Ergänzung:
Welche Ansprüche? Es kann so bleiben wie es ist, ich habe keine Ansprüche und möchte auch nichts ändern, was ja auch Geld kostet. Stichwort: Bürokratismus, Unwort des Jahres.


> ...350,00  Kosten pro laufenden Kilometer...



Wieviel kassierst du davon als Beraterhonorar?


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Das Mountainbikeroutennetz ist vergleichbar mit den Qualitätswanderwegen. 
Alle Weg gemäß der Legaldefinition des LFoG NRW dürfen betreten und befahren werden.
Die Qualitätswanderwege und das neue Mountainbikeroutennetz stellen nur eine besondere Auszeichnung dar. Sie stellen Empfehlungen für Wanderer und Mountainbiker dar, weil sie eine überdurchschnittlich Qualität haben.

Da ist von Einschränkungen überhaupt keine Rede.
Alleine durch die Auszeichnungen und die Qualität der Wege erfolgt eine positive Verkehrslenkung.


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Sorry, @Schildbürger und @Schnegge, Ihr interpretiert einfach zuviel.

Das Konzept heißt "Angebote statt Verbote!".
Die von Euch beschriebene Interpretationen stellen Einschränkungen und somit Verbote dar.
Dies ist und wird nicht das Ziel des Konzeptes sein.

Es geht um zusätzliche Angebote zu den bisherigen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Schildbürger (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das Mountainbikeroutennetz ist vergleichbar mit den Qualitätswanderwegen.
> ... die Qualität der Wege erfolgt eine positive Verkehrslenkung.



*Aua, Aua* sollen jetzt alle "Quallitätswege" geschottert werden, ist im Bereich Odenthal gerade große Mode...?
Ich laufe gleich schreiend raus.
Was hat man dir nur angetan? Du solltest wirklich mal an die frische Luft.


----------



## Montana (8. November 2008)

Wenn ich das hier mal zusammenfasse, dann scheint es auf ein reizvolles Großevent hinauszulaufen. Ein Downhill Rennen gemeinsam mit größeren Wanderergruppen. Die Idee ist nicht so schlecht 

Jedoch ... was passiert wenn dann ein DHer ca. 120 kg schwer, mit 50-60 km/h in eine 60 bis 70+ Wanderergruppe reinrast? Ich finde, hier sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert. Aber dann wissen wir auch, was die  Sport- Freizeit- Unfallversicherungen wirklich können 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

Das auszeichnen vom Wanderwegen, hatte den Sinn den Leuten das auffinden von Wegen zu vereinfachen... Die Idee in der selben Art Mountainbikerouten auszuzeichnen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem... nur dass dafÃ¼r die BehÃ¶rden so dermaÃen miteinbezogen werden, macht mich skeptisch... vorallem, wenn ich dann noch die von Martin zitierte Aussage des Odenthaler Vertreters lese... Wenn dann auch noch 350 â¬/km kalkuliert werden  frag ich mich wer die ganze Kohle bekommt... das zusammenstellen von Routen kostet nix... die Herren von den BehÃ¶rden werden von unseren Steuergeldern dafÃ¼r bezahlt, dass sie ihre Arbeit machen... und das BÃ¤umebepinseln und Schilder fertigen kann keine 350 â¬/km kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. November 2008)

ich sag's nochmal: Toll, wenn's klappt.
Habe aber meine Bedenken. u.a., da es in NRW strenggenommen einige echte Probs für MTBler gibt: befahren werden dürfen nur "geeignete Wege", Waldbetretungsrecht bezeht sich nur auf die hellen Tagesstunden (N8ritt ade),... geeignet zur Befahrung sind alle Wege mit wassergebundener Decke (also Schotterwege), die so befestigt  sind, dass sie auch von einem Forstfahrzeug befahren werden können (also ca. 3m breit, mit Forstfahrzeug ist nämlich kein Fiat Panda 4x4 gemeint!).
Red mal mit den Jungs vom Trailpark in Daun, welche Wege denen von ihrem erstkonzept gestrichen worden sind, und da stand die Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung hinter  - und das ist kein NRW! Hast du schon mal versucht, in NRW ne CTF zu organisieren? Ich schon! die streichen dir in der Forstverwaltung JEDEN METER, der schmaler ist als 2m!!! Und dann wundern sich alle, dass CTFs so unatraktiv sind.
Ich bezweifle, dass ihr das, was ein echter MTBler als MTB-Weg bezeichnet, genehmigt bekommt. Schön wär's aber!

Und zum Preis von v: ich will nicht in einem bundesweiten Radsportverein mitmachen, und ihr seid nix anderes, wärt es nur gerne.
mein Radsportverein ist lokal, mein Verband die DIMB.
Versichert bin ich über den Radsportverein - und nur zum Radfahren. Lebensversicherungen etc. schließe ich lieber privat ab.

Ansonsten sollte die Diskussion vielleicht mal ein Mod ins Open-Trails-Forum verscieben, gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das Konzept heißt "Angebote statt Verbote!".
> Die von Euch beschriebene Interpretationen stellen Einschränkungen und somit Verbote dar.
> Dies ist und wird nicht das Ziel des Konzeptes sein.



Martin ich glaube dir das, dass nicht euer Ziel ist... aber kannst du da auch für dei Behörden sprechen... Ich finde die Aussage des Odenthaler Verteters und die Praxis in Odenthal spricht eindeutig eine andere Sprache... 

So und jetzt alle ab in den Wald... über trails fahren und nicht drüber reden bis sie alle dem Schotter ; ) zum Opfer fallen...


----------



## publicenemy (8. November 2008)

ich hab kein bock alles durchzulesen , aber wie weit seid ihr mit dem gesetz und der DH strecke?


----------



## Henrie (8. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich sag's nochmal: Toll, wenn's klappt.



Zu klein.


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Freunde, ehrlich, die Mehrheit labert wirklich nur Unsinn.
Schwamm drüber, schaut es Euch an, wenn es fertig ist.

Und diejenigen, die sich nicht Textinterpretationen hingeben und lieber mitmachen wollen, melden sich einfach.

Mark Twain hat hier zu ein passenden Spruch gebracht:

_"Menschen mit einer neuen Idee gelten so lange als Spinner, bis sich die Sache durchgesetzt hat." _


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Martin ich glaube dir das, dass nicht euer Ziel ist... aber kannst du da auch für dei Behörden sprechen... Ich finde die Aussage des Odenthaler Verteters und die Praxis in Odenthal spricht eindeutig eine andere Sprache...
> 
> So und jetzt alle ab in den Wald... über trails fahren und nicht drüber reden bis sie alle dem Schotter ; ) zum Opfer fallen...



Letztes Statement, weil da viel Unsinn geschrieben worden ist.

Jörg, Du interpretierst und zwar falsch!

Dieser Kommunalvertreter saß mir im persönlichen Gespräch gegenüber.
Ihm geht es nicht darum, dass Mountainbiker nur auf den ausgewiesenen Mountainbikeroutennetzen fahren dürfen. Ganz im Gegenteil!

Tatsächlich sollen diese zusätzlich ausgewiesenen Wege/Routen z.B. um Hotspots in Odenthal führen (Stichwort Märchenwald und Schöllerhof am Wochenende). 

Ich habe klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass nur attraktive Wege (@Schildbürger, seit wann sind das denn geschotterte breite Wege? ) aus Sicht der Mountainbiker diesen Effekt einer positiven Verkehrslenkung schaffen können. Nur wenn der jeweilig ausgezeichnete Weg in seiner Gesamtheit so attraktiv ist, dass die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker auf ein freiwilliges Abweichen der Route verzichten wird, ist eine positive Verkehrslenkung ohne Verbote erreicht.

Dieses Konzept, erstmalig von der IMBA vor über 20 Jahren entwickelt und bis zum heutigen Tag erfolgreich in den angelsächsischen Staaten, die USA voran, praktiziert, zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass es funktioniert.

Diese Erkenntnis der positiven Verkehrslenkung und gemeinsamen Wegenutzung reift zz. bei immer mehr Planer in den Kommunen, nachdem man ihnen die Zusammenhänge im Mountainbikesport näher gebracht hat.

Darüber hinaus wurde in Odenthal übrigens sehr interessiert das Konzept des lokalen Mountainbikeparcour aufgenommen. Ich habe während der Tagung eines Regionalen 2010 Projektes "Entwicklung der Dhünnhochtalfläche" ein längeres angeregtes Gespräch mit Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein geführt. Dort ging es u.a. um eine konkrete Alternativfläche zu dem Freeridespot Eifgenburg. Politik, Kommunen und Waldeigentümer sind zu Veränderungen bereit. Mountainbiker tun sich offensichtlich etwas schwerer.


----------



## DieKatze (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich habe während der Tagung eines Regionalen 2010 Projektes "Entwicklung der Dhünnhochtalfläche" ein längeres angeregtes Gespräch mit Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein geführt.



Ach Gottchen......gehts nicht noch ein wenig dicker?


----------



## Ommer (8. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Freunde, ehrlich, die Mehrheit labert wirklich nur Unsinn.
> Schwamm drüber, schaut es Euch an, wenn es fertig ist.
> 
> Und diejenigen, die sich nicht Textinterpretationen hingeben und lieber mitmachen wollen, melden sich einfach.
> ...




Nochn Spruch:

_* Es sind die Phantasten, die die Welt verändern, 
nicht die Erbsenzähler.*


_Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (8. November 2008)

... nun ja Achim, ein bißchen durchgeknallt ist der Herr J. schon, gell.

Sollte er seine doch recht abstrusen Ideen nur ansatzweise durchführen, so sehe ich kein Nutzerpotential. MTBler sind letztendlich extrem freiheitsliebend und neigen selten dazu sich irgendwelchen Zwängen zu unterwerfen.
Außerdem braucht niemand mehr ausgeschilderte Wege. Wir haben doch mittlerweile alle GPS.

Hinzu kommt, daß der Herr J. auch noch schlafende Hunde weckt. Warum Verwaltungen darauf stoßen und ihnen noch erzählen, daß MTBler ein Problem darstellen? 

J. soll sich einfach mit anderen Dingen befassen und den freien MTBler in Ruhe lassen. (Punkt)

Er denkt immer er wird nicht verstanden. Stimmt. Schließlich sind vor ihm schon viele Missionare gescheitert und dann meist im Kochtopf gelandet. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bamboleo (8. November 2008)

also ich chek jetzt mal garnichts mehr. wo und wie sollen jetzt trails ,spots usw entstehen??


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2008)

BigHit-driver schrieb:


> also ich chek jetzt mal garnichts mehr. wo und wie sollen jetzt trails ,spots usw entstehen??




Is' doch ganz einfach:

Herr Twain ähh Herr J. denkt sich jetzt so tolle Wege aus, dass wir MTBler nur noch auf diesen fahren möchten, weil's die besten sind die es jeh gab... notfalls werden dafür neue angelegt... weil die alten dazu nicht taugen... damit man sie findet, wird schweine viel Geld ausgegeben (sollte man lieber für 'nen wohltätigen Zweg spenden)... und wer dann immer noch unbedingt auf den alten blöden unattraktiven Wegen fahren möchte, darf das natürlich... is' aber selber schuld, dass er/sie nicht das tolle Angebot annimmt... 

Gruß
Jörg


ps: Gibt es schon einen vorgefertigten flyer den man verteilen kann, wenn man abseits der ausgeschilderten Routen auf Mountainbikegegner trifft. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock, denen jedesmal erklären zu müssen, dass das Biken auch abseits der offiziellen Routen erlaubt ist....

pps: Das klingt für mich immer noch nach Ausgrenzung:
_
"Tatsächlich sollen diese zusätzlich ausgewiesenen Wege/Routen z.B. um Hotspots in Odenthal führen (Stichwort Märchenwald und Schöllerhof am Wochenende)."_

oder ganz kurz:

Kosten fürs Wegenetz = 0,5 bis 2,5 Mio Euro  / Nutzen ?? finde keinen für uns biker 

Und damit das jetzt nicht falsch vertanden wird: Ich beziehe mich hier nur auf's Wegenetz...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2008)

Hallo Martin,
es wäre - wie eigentlich mit allen Beteiligten vereinbart - besser gewesen, du hättest dein Ausgangsposting  unterlassen. Du hast damit eine völlig überflüssige und unnötige Diskussion angestoßen. Vielleicht wäre es ja eine gute Idee, die Diskussion jetzt durch einfaches Abtauchen zu beenden?  

@all: ihr diskutiert hier über ein *Konzept!!! *vom MTBvD. Konzepte kann jeder jederzeit jedem vorlegen ohne den Anspruch auf Umsetzung.  Für das MTBvD-Konzept wird richtig viereckig Kohle benötigt, welches die Kommunen nicht haben. Und ob sie es bei plötzlichem Reichtum umsetzen wollen bzw. werden, ist auch noch mehr als fraglich.

@Jörg: du bekommst morgen abend von mir die nötigen Infos und wirst dann sehen, dass alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird. Warum sitzt du samstags bei Sonne und traumhaften Bedingungen im Wald eigentlich nicht auf dem Bike?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Mc Wade (9. November 2008)

Hallo,

verfolge die Diskussion um diesen Mountainbikeverband ( Juchu, Erklärbär ) DIMB ect.  nun schon seit geraumer Zeit !
Ich stehe Juchu, Erklärbär oder Martin nicht gerade positiv gegenüber obwohl ich ihn nicht persönlich kenne, aber letztendlich entscheidet doch die Arbeit ( ehrenamtlich ) und die daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse über Sinn und Zweck eines Vereins, Verbandes .
Bei vielem von dem was ich in den verschiedenen Gesprächsforen gelesen habe, handelt es sich doch um persönliche Anfeindungen die schon unter die Gürtellinie, Beleidigend gehen oder sind.
Selten werden sachlich, konstruktiv durchdachte Kritik vorgetragen.
Jeder von den hier angesprochenen oder sich angesprochen fühlenden,  sollte sich selbst die Frage stellen, was er bereit ist, für die Allgemeinheit  ehrenamtlich zu leisten oder schon geleistet hat. 
(selbst in der Schule lassen sich Elternvertreter oder ähnliches nicht einmal finden und da gehts um die eig. Kinder  Denkt mal nach! )
Verband,Verein was auch immer mir, oder besser gesagt meinem Sport MTB nutzt, ist willkommen !
Hätten wir in unserem Bereich einen vergleichbaren Verein oder ähnliches ( bezgl. Mitgliederzahlen ) wie zum Beispiel der VVS Siebengebirge, div. Wandervereine  - denke ich, wäre es auch nicht so schwer unsere Interessen bei den entsprechenden Gelegenheiten anzubringen / durchzusetzen.
Aber selbst bei einem Event, wie die Ortsbegehung im Siebengebirge schaffen wir es gerade mit 50 Bikern anwesend zu sein!?

Ausgeschilderte Wege finde ich klasse  nicht jeder kommt aus dieser Gegend und kennt sich gut aus  manchmal möchte man auch einfach nur sein eigenes Tempo fahren aber trotzdem eine lange Tour machen  da nutzt es mir nichts mich im Forum einer entsprechenden Gruppe anzumelden. Im übrigen haben die Kommunen, die Länder im Bayrischen Wald, Sauerland, Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald ect.pp sogar in den Alpen alle einen Fehler gemacht ?

60 EUR ist natürlich schon eine Nummer  aber wenn dieser MTBvD  durch wen auch immer geführt/geleitet, wirklich aktiv etwas positiv für meinen bzw. unseren Sport bewirkt/leistet, wird es mir diesen Betrag wert sein!
Darüber hinaus werden, wie in einem Verein auch,nach Ablauf eines Jahres ein Kassenbericht vorgelegt, und man wird sehen wo das Geld geblieben ist!

Ich bin noch kein Mitglied, überlege aber ernsthaft dies zu tun.

Gruss

Willibald franke


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Warum sitzt du samstags bei Sonne und traumhaften Bedingungen im Wald eigentlich nicht auf dem Bike?



War gestern mit meinen ehemaligen Trainingspartner zum Joggen um die Neye verabredet... das erste mal Joggen nach 7 Jahren tut ganz schön weh... wo der Mensch überall Muskeln hat  und jetzt gehts aufs bike...mal sehen ob der Schmerz nachlässt...


----------



## Ommer (9. November 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Ausgeschilderte Wege finde ich klasse  nicht jeder kommt aus dieser Gegend und kennt sich gut aus  manchmal möchte man auch einfach nur sein eigenes Tempo fahren aber trotzdem eine lange Tour machen  da nutzt es mir nichts mich im Forum einer entsprechenden Gruppe anzumelden. Im übrigen haben die Kommunen, die Länder im Bayrischen Wald, Sauerland, Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald ect.pp sogar in den Alpen alle einen Fehler gemacht ?



Ich finde es auch sehr gut, wenn ich in einer mir unbekannten Gegend bin, ausgezeichnete Wege zu finden. Oft orientiere ich mich an den X-Wegen des SGV, nur sind das durchgehende Fernwanderwege und keine Rundwege. Schön sind auch die lokalen Rundwege wie K(ürten), L(indlar) oder O(Wipperfürth) und andere. Die örtlichen A-Wanderwege sind meist zum Biken zu kurz.

Daher begrüße ich ausgeschilderte MTB-Wege auch in GPS-Zeiten. Wenn dann mehr Biker ins Bergische kommen, ist es erfreulich für die Anbieter von Kaffee und Bier usw.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe szyslak (9. November 2008)

Könnten die Herren mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen, 
eure theoretischen Ausführungen sind zum einen recht uninteressant zum anderen führen sie auch zu nichts denn diese Diskusion wird ja schon recht lange geführt. wobei ich denn Sinn dahinter nicht verstehe.


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2008)

moe szyslak schrieb:


> wobei ich denn Sinn dahinter nicht verstehe.




Macht nix.

Gibt nämlich keinen.


----------



## moe szyslak (10. November 2008)

So was habe ich auch schon befürchtet.


----------



## Chillli (10. November 2008)

Mir hat das ein Michael Kull von Schwalbe gesagt.
Der steht auch auf der www.bikeparkmap.de Seite als Ansprechpartner drin.

Grüsse


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. November 2008)

Chillli schrieb:


> Mir hat das ...



Was?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2008)

Chillli schrieb:


> Mir hat *da*s ein Michael Kull von Schwalbe gesagt.
> Der steht auch auf der www.bikeparkmap.de Seite als Ansprechpartner drin.
> 
> Grüsse





Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Was?*
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Vor einiger Zeit hatte mich Michael Kull von Schwalbe angerufen. Der war ganz verwundert, dass es durch den MTBvD mit der Planung und Umsetzung des Bikeparks in Lindlar weitergeht.

Ob und wie Schwalbe sich als Sponsor oder in anderer Mitwirkung in den Bikepark mit einbringen wird, wurde bisher nicht besprochen.


----------



## juchhu (13. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> hört sich richtig gut an! - wenn das klappt:



Weiter geht es hier.

Erste Ergebnisse:



juchhu schrieb:


> Mal eine positive Nachricht:
> 
> Kurz nachdem der MTBvD-Leitfaden "Angebote statt Verbote!" für Sponsoren und Kommunen an den Regierungspräsidenten, die beiden Landräte, die 21 Bürgermeister und drei Geschäftsführer des Bergischen Abfallverbands (BAV),der Naturarena Bergisches Land und der Regionale2010 von mir per Mail verschickt worden ist, haben sich der Regierungspräsident, die beiden Landräte und die Geschäftsführerin des BAV zusammengesetzt, um die erste Maßnahmen zu besprechen.
> 
> ...





juchhu schrieb:


> Das freut einen doch, so ein Lob vom Ober-Legalizer zu lesen.
> War auch ein Sack voll Arbeit, aber das kennst Du ja von Eurem Legalize Freeride Leitfaden.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...


----------



## iron's_horse (1. Dezember 2008)

Da juchhu's postfach voll is versuchs ichs mal hier...

Was soll ich mir unter dem projekt "MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark auf der Deponie Leppe" vorstellen?

Downhill?
Freeride? oder wird sogar  vllt. eine dirtline entstehen?

Als ich von dem projekt gelesen habe war ich positiv überrascht, weil ich das thema bikepark auf der Deponie leppe für tot hielt...

Das schrieb mir Michaell Kull:


Hallo Clemens

trotz des Immensen Aufwands der seitens der Ralf Bohle GmbH (Schwalbe) betrieben wurde um um offizielle und legale Strecken im Bergischen Land zu etablieren hat der BAV, der Bergische Abfallwirtschaftsverband sich wieder zurück gezogen und unterstützt uns nicht weiter in dieser Sache.

Ich bedaure dir das mitteilen zu müssen. Andererseits gibt es jede Menge schöne Strecken hier im Bergischen auf denen man sich austoben kann...

Schöne Grüße

Michael

Ich glaube das in Lindlar großes Intresse an so einem Park besteht und sicherlich auch ein paar leute anpacken würden.

cheerio clemens


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Da juchhu's postfach voll is versuchs ichs mal hier...
> 
> Was soll ich mir unter dem projekt "MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark auf der Deponie Leppe" vorstellen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Clemens,

sorry wg. Postfach. Aber im Augenblick kann ich es gar nicht schnell genug leeren, wie ich Anfragen bekomme.

Zur Beziehung Schwalbe bzw. Firma Bohle und der BAV will ich nichts sagen. Ich hatte dieses Thema mit der Geschäftsführerin der BAV besprochen und eine erschöpfende Auskunft bekommen.

Wie dem auch sei, die Bikeparkeröffnung soll am 21.06.2008 sein. Wenn Schwalbe mitmachen will, gerne, unsere Tür steht wie immer für jeden offen. Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem.

Was auf der Deponie Leppe bzw. im MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark im Rahmen der einzelnen ausbauphase zukünftig angeboten werden soll, steht im aktuellen MTBvD-Newsletter 2008-05.

Hier kopiere hier mal das entsprechende Posting rein:



> Einige von Euch wissen schon, dass wir im Vorstand seit Monaten an einem Leitfaden für Sponsoren und Kommunen gearbeitet haben, der zz. fertig ist und an unsere Sponsoren verschickt worden. In dem 32-seitigen Leitfaden werden die einzelnen Konzepte, Aktionen, Projekte und Programme des MTBvD vorgestellt.
> 
> Eines der wichtigsten Punkte in diesem Leitfaden ist die Vorstellung der Vision des Leitkonzeptes "Angebote statt Verbote!" des MTBvD.
> 
> ...



Über Dein Angebot zur Mithilfe freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## iron's_horse (1. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich ja Klasse an.
Und wie gesagt wenn irgendwann überzeugungsarbeit bei Gemeinde oder sonstigen ansteht oder geschaufelt werden muss finden sich bestimmt einige helfende Hände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikefreakLindla (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also das was man eurem Newletter so entnehmen kann hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an. Wenn Hilfe gebraucht wird bin ich dabei und denk auch dass es  in Lindlar noch genug andere gibt die helfen würden.


----------



## Bamboleo (2. Dezember 2008)

ich bin natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## iron's_horse (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja,das mit sicherheit..wollen wir hoffen das wir nicht wieder enttäuscht werden


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen,

klasse, besten Dank.
Die Angebote zur Mithilfe machen einfach mehr Spass zu lesen als dieses ständige Rumgenörgele. 

Ich halte Euch alle hier auf dem Laufenden.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen die Bikepark-Geschichte in den Bikemagazinen platzieren und mit einem Aufruf nach Trailworkern versehen.
Denn in den nächsten zwei Jahren gibts nicht nur im MTBvD Black Mountain Bikepark genug zu tun sondern auch beim Singletrail- und Mountainbikeparcourbau in gesamten Bergischen Land.


----------



## iron's_horse (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es selbsverständlich Hilfe anzubieten-von nichts kommt nichs.. 
Ich glaube es aber erst wenn es wirklich feststeht..
Wir wurden in Lindlar schon zu oft enttäuscht


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Ich finde es selbsverständlich Hilfe anzubieten-von nichts kommt nichs..
> Ich glaube es aber erst wenn es wirklich feststeht..
> Wir wurden in Lindlar schon zu oft enttäuscht



Ich schreibe gerade an der Pressemeldung zum Bauvorhaben Bikeparks mit seiner Eröffnung am 21.06.2009.
Nächste Woche haben wir einen Termin mit der Genehmigungsbehörde wg. eines geilen Uphilltrails für die CC-Runde.

Wir arbeiten jetzt 8 Monate intensiv daran.
Langsam glaube ich es auch, dass es klappen wird.


----------



## iron's_horse (2. Dezember 2008)

Mit "Uphilltrails für die CC-Runde" kann ich nichts anfangen...Aber bei bau einer Dirtline oder einem 4cross track is meine Hilfe gesichert..
Ich weiß - Geduld


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Mit "Uphilltrails für die CC-Runde" kann ich nichts anfangen...Aber bei bau einer Dirtline oder einem 4cross track is meine Hilfe gesichert..
> Ich weiß - Geduld



Die extremen Lines werden sich unmittelbar auf dem Deponiegelände befinden. Da ist die Umsetzung wg. Genehmigung relativ einfach.
Bei der CC-Runde soll ein Teil der Strecke außerhalb des Deponiegeländes führen. Das bedarf dann schon etwas mehr Planungsaufwand.


----------



## Bamboleo (2. Dezember 2008)

wann beginnen denn die ersten arbeiten an der strecke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (2. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn die Umsetzung "relativ einfach" ist ist es warscheinlich das der Bikepark nächste saison in Betrieb geht?
Naja,genug gespamt für heute.
Neuigkeiten bitte in Diesen thread  

Cheerio


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Also wenn die Umsetzung "relativ einfach" ist ist es warscheinlich das der Bikepark nächste saison in Betrieb geht?
> Naja,genug gespamt für heute.
> Neuigkeiten bitte in Diesen thread
> 
> Cheerio



21.06.2009 soll die Eröffnung der Phase 0 sein.
Bis zur Regionalen2010 (also im Sommer 2010) soll der komplette Ausbau (Phase 1) fertiggestellt sein. Abhängig, ob bis dahin ein tragfähiges Konzept für den Shuttle- oder Liftbetrieb erstellt worden ist und ausreichend Sponsorenmittel für den Betrieb 'gefunden' worden sind, fahren wir in 2010 auch die Phase 2 (also mit Shuttle oder Lift). Phase 3 ist die Realisation des gastronomischen Konzepts für den Bikepark. Letzteres steht aber noch völlig in den Sternen.

Aber wie gesagt: Schritt für Schritt. Packen wir es an, es gibt noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Chillli (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hört sich ja echt geil an . Also ich bin sofort dabei wenn Ihr Hilfe braucht.
Komme aus Köln und habs nicht soweit. Also einfach ne PM schicken.

Gruss Gilbi


----------



## juchhu (3. Dezember 2008)

Chillli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hört sich ja echt geil an . Also ich bin sofort dabei wenn Ihr Hilfe braucht.
> Komme aus Köln und habs nicht soweit. Also einfach ne PM schicken.
> ...



Danke, Aufruf kommt. Vielleicht schon Anfang nächsten Jahres in diversen Bike-Magazinen und natürlich hier.


----------



## iron's_horse (3. Dezember 2008)

Für mich sinds vllt. 12 minuten mim Bus,also nicht zögern einfach pm an mich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich wuerde beim Bau der Downhillstrecke helfen. Wuerde auch vll noch ca. 3-4 Mann anschleppen. Einfach PM wenn sich was bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Dezember 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich wuerde beim Bau der Downhillstrecke helfen. Wuerde auch vll noch ca. 3-4 Mann anschleppen. Einfach PM wenn sich was bewegt.



Super, langsam kommt Bewegung rein.


----------



## ralf (6. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Super, langsam kommt Bewegung rein.



... wie? Jetzt erst? Ich war der irrigen Meinung *Du* hättest alles schon fertig geshaped ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... wie? Jetzt erst? Ich war der irrigen Meinung *Du* hättest alles schon fertig geshaped ...



Klar, 3 Strecken (CC, Downhill und 4X) plus Übungsparcours für Dirt, Trail etc. mache ich ganz alleine auf 45 ha. Hab so ein kleines Schäufelchen für Topfpflanzen.


----------



## iron's_horse (7. Dezember 2008)

So ein Schäufelchen ich auch gerne


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> So ein Schäufelchen ich auch gerne



Klasse, dann kann ja losgehen.
(Ein bayrischer Geschäftspartner von mir würde zu einigen Postern "Dummschwätzer" sagen.)

Natürlich wird der Bergische Abfallverband uns seine Baufahrzeuge und Personal für das "Streckenschieben" zur Verfügung stellen, und das wird schon satt 6-stellig kosten. Aber das allgemeine Strecken-Shapen und das Anlegen von Singletrails/Spots geht nun mal am besten per Hand.

Und ich habe nicht vor, alleine zu buddeln.
Ich bin aber zz. auch sicher, dass ich das nicht muss und dass wir zusammen beim Bauen, Testen und anschließenden Fahrbetrieb viel Spass haben werden.

Und sicherlich gibt es für die Mithelfer auch eine interessante Belohnung.


----------



## iron's_horse (7. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und sicherlich gibt es für die Mithelfer auch eine interessante Belohnung.


----------



## Bamboleo (7. Dezember 2008)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Haha da bin ich doch ganz sicher dabei, wenn man da von Belohnung spricht


----------



## iron's_horse (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Dieser Bikepark entsteht und ich meinen Beitrag dazu leisten kann, ist das eigentlich schon belohnung genug für mich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (7. Dezember 2008)

Aber zu ner Saisonkarte würd ich trozdem nich nein sagen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine Rede


----------



## Bestuß (8. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Aber zu ner Saisonkarte würd ich trozdem nich nein sagen





Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Meine Rede


Bloß für was: Zum Buddeln


----------



## iron's_horse (8. Dezember 2008)

Saisonkarte für Den bikepark der hoffentlich durch unsere mitthilfe entsteht


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Saisonkarte für Den bikepark der hoffentlich durch unsere mitthilfe entsteht



Also wg. Saisonkarte.

Wir entwickeln mehrere Möglichkeiten einer Belohnung/Anerkennung.
Aber eine Saisonkarte, um in den Bikepark reinzukommen, braucht man nicht. An den Wochenenden soll jede(r) unentgeltlich Zutritt zum Bikepark erhalten.


----------



## iron's_horse (8. Dezember 2008)

Wird ja immer schöner


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Wird ja immer schöner



Bauknecht Der MTBvD weiß, was Frauen Mountainbiker wünschen.


----------



## iron's_horse (8. Dezember 2008)

Was arme Schüler wollen
Aber schuldigung wenn ich so dumm frage:
Wer soll das alles finanzieren?
Die strecken müssen erstmal gebaut werden..auch wenn viele leute ohne entlohnung arbeiten werden ,müssen doch auch ein paar experten bzw trailbuilder beauftragtwerden das in die hand zu nehmen...soll ja alles kein schmarn werden der nach einer saison zussammensackt.


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> Was arme Schüler wollen
> Aber schuldigung wenn ich so dumm frage:
> *Wer soll das alles finanzieren?*
> Die strecken müssen erstmal gebaut werden..auch wenn viele leute ohne entlohnung arbeiten werden ,müssen doch auch ein paar experten bzw trailbuilder beauftragtwerden das in die hand zu nehmen...soll ja alles kein schmarn werden der nach einer saison zussammensackt.



Den Großteil übernimmt die BAV, dann kommen noch ein paar Sponsoren hinzu. Für die unterschiedlichen Strecken werden in den nächsten Wochen mit Pros Kontakt aufgenommen, die die jeweilige Streckenplanung und Aufsicht sowie Abnahme übernehmen sollen.

Bitte nicht vergessen, dass zwar am 21.06.2009 Eröffnung sein wird, aber erst von der Phase 0. Bis 2010 kommt dann die Phase 1 dran. Also schön Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (8. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an, an welche pros hattest du denn gedacht?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich wuerde fuer den DH fuer Schneidi stimmen...der ist ja immer guter Laune


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich wuerde fuer den DH fuer* Schneidi *stimmen...der ist ja immer guter Laune



Wer weiß? 

Sobald es spruchreif ist, werdet Ihr informiert.
Heute habe ich erst mal einen Besichtigungstermin für die Genehmigung einer Singletrailstrecke. Wenn wir die Genehmigung bekommen, können wir uns am Frühjahr 2009 an einigen Hundert Meter feinstem Singletrail-Bau austoben.


----------



## iron's_horse (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär dafür das Der 4x vom Guido Tschugg desingt(?) wird


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2008)

Verbreitet die frohe Kunde (an eure Bike-Kumpels, Internet-Pages etc.) - es wÃ¤re ja super, wenn eine tatkrÃ¤ftige Truppe zusammenkommt



> *Vorschaubericht*: Neuer Bikepark im Bergischen Land
> 
> Nun ist es offiziell: Im FrÃ¼hjahr 2009 entsteht auf der Deponie Leppe bei Lindlar im Bergischen Land der âBlack Mountain Bikeparkâ. Die vielseitige Anlage auf einer der modernsten Deponien Europas wird die unterschiedlichsten Mountainbike-Disziplinen berÃ¼cksichtigen. Geplant sind zwei unterschiedlich schwierige Downhill-Strecken, ein 4x-Racetrack und eine anspruchsvolle XC-Rennstrecke (Rundkurs). Eine Freeride-Abfahrt samt North-Shore-Elementen und ein angemessenes Dirtjump-Areal dÃ¼rfen dabei natÃ¼rlich nicht fehlen (ggf. inklusive Pumptrack).
> 
> ...


----------



## iron's_horse (10. Dezember 2008)

MTBvD Wann sollen die Arbeiten an den Strecken den anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (10. Dezember 2008)

ich denke ich bin auch dabei. 
super sache, wenn das was wird. 
bei uns gibt es immer noch nichts neues :/
ich würde auch gerne wissen, wann es losgeht.
grüße,
carsten
@juhu: ein bisschen ot: in wiefern konkurriert ihr mit der dimb?


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> 1ich denke ich bin auch dabei.
> 2super sache, wenn das was wird.
> 3bei uns gibt es immer noch nichts neues :/
> 4ich würde auch gerne wissen, wann es losgeht.
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

dann mal schnell Liste abarbeiten.


Klasse  Ich habe auf die erste Veröffentlichung bei MTB-Rider.net schon die ersten E-Mails mit Hilfeangeboten bekommen. In den nächsten Tagen werden wir ein eigenes Unterforum auf www.mtbvd-forum.de für unsere Black Mountain Bikepark Aktivitäten eröffnen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr (also alle Interessierten) Euch dort im Forum anmeldet, weil Ihr so jederzeit die aktuellen News bekommst. Und ein paar Goodies wird es auch geben.
Bitte das "wenn" streichen, denn 21.06.2008 wird Eröffnung gefeiert.
Soll ich mich da mal einklinken? Eurem Bürgermeister sollte zz. unser Leitfaden vorliegen. Die Stadt Bergisch Gladbach und die Gemeinde Odenthal lassen sich auch schon durch uns beraten.
Jetzt müssen noch so ein paar lästige Sachen wie Planung und Genehmigung von Teilstrecken sowie Akquise von ein paar Pros und vielen Trailworkern gemacht werden. Ich denke, im Frühjahr 2009 geht es los. Bis dahin wird das neue Unterforum in unserem Forum die beste Anlaufstelle für aktuelle Infos sein.
Konkurrenz?  Das mag sich jetzt etwas hart anhören, aber die DIMB ist kein Konkurrent für uns. 'Bestenfalls' in bestimmten Bereichen ein Mitbewerber. Aber selbst das letzte USP der DIMB, der Ausbildungbereich, werden wir nächstes Jahr mit einem innovativen und preisgünstigeren Konzept angehen.
VG Martin


----------



## AlexG86 (10. Dezember 2008)

Extrem gute Sache 
Wie kann man sich die Höhe der Deponie vorstellen?Z.b halb so hoch wie Winterberg,so hoch wie Winterberg etc. Weil 300m über null sind ja nicht unbedingt nen guter Anhaltswert,kann ja sein das die Umgebung bei 150m über null liegt.


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2008)

Martin,

wenn Du doch Punkt 5 weggelassen hättest ... 

... hätte der Montana gesagt : " ... so langsam läufts wohl, beim Verband ... " 

Gruß _Guido_



juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> dann mal schnell Liste abarbeiten.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2008)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Extrem gute Sache
> Wie kann man sich die Höhe der Deponie vorstellen?Z.b halb so hoch wie Winterberg,so hoch wie Winterberg etc. Weil 300m über null sind ja nicht unbedingt nen guter Anhaltswert,kann ja sein das die Umgebung bei 150m über null liegt.



Derzeit ist der höchste Punkt ca. 330 m über NN.
Dieser soll aber in den nächsten Monaten auf insgesamt ca. 360-380 m über NN aufgeschüttet werden.

Tiefster Punkt (Ende der Downhillstrecken und Umkehrpunkt für die CC-Strecke) liegt auf 194 m über NN.

Im Idealfall können also auf der 45 ha großen Fläche max. 200 hm Differenz 'vernichtet' (im Downhill-Jargon) werden. Für die CC-Fahrer bedeutet dies auch gleichzeitig der max. Anstieg.


----------



## dortmund biker (10. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> dann mal schnell Liste abarbeiten.
> 
> ...


liste 2.0:
1.) schön, schön.
um ehrlich zu sein habe ich im moment keine lust auf ein weiteres forum, man ist ja eh schon auf dutzenden seiten im internet aktiv. 
ich denke mal, dass man auch übers ibc auf dem laufendem bleiben kann, oder?  
2.) alles klar. das klingt sehr überzeugt, finde ich super.
3.) ich komme auf dich zurück. 
4.) klingt ebenfalls prima. falls sich das mit dem mtbvd-forum nicht vermeiden lässt, werde ich mich dann wohl auch da anmelden müssen...
5.) ich möchte hier auf keinen fall eine grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber: ich bin über meinen verein mitglied in der dimb und im bdr.
ist es nicht so, dass der mtbvd den anspruch hat ein verband zu sein (wie der bdr), die dimb hingegen nur die intention hat lobbyarbeit zu verrichten?
trotzdem kommt es mir so vor, als herrsche ein ziemliches konkurrenzdenken zwischen den beiden (realistisch gesehen für die nichtbikewelt -leider!- recht unbedeutenden) organisationen.
bitte nur kurz antworten, ich möchte auf keinen fall eine fünf seiten währende diskussion. 
mfg
carsten


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> liste 2.0:
> 1.) schön, schön.
> um ehrlich zu sein habe ich im moment keine lust auf ein weiteres forum, man ist ja eh schon auf dutzenden seiten im internet aktiv.
> ich denke mal, dass man auch übers ibc auf dem laufendem bleiben kann, oder?
> ...




Finde ich auch. 
wie Punkt 1.
Gerne, Angebot steht.
Ja, wir werden das in den nächsten Wochen aufs MTBvD-Forum konzentrieren, z.B. auch um die Pläne, Fotos, Videos etc. ablegen zu können, die z.T. einige MBs gross sind.
Wir sind mit dem MTBvD Racing auch Mitglied im BDR. Ich persönlich arbeite sehr intensiv im Radsportverband NRW und im Radsportbezirk Köln mit. Ja, es gibt ein Konkurrenzdenken in den Köpfen der Machern des MTBvD und der DIMB. Das hat leider historische Gründe und die Graben werden wohl erst mit der Zeit aufgefüllt werden. Wir hatten Ende letzten Jahres ein Kooperationsangebot an den DIMB-Vorstand gerichtet, dass brüsk abgewiesen wurde. Seitdem sehen wir das sportlich. 
Kurz genug?


----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2008)

Für Interessierte und Freiwillige, die als Trailworker mitarbeiten wollen, geht es hier weiter http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=55.


----------



## publicenemy (16. Dezember 2009)

dieses jahr nix?


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2009)

Letztes WE war ein Rennen in Neunkirchen. In Lindlar wird es noch etwas dauern, bis die Strecken dort gebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (16. Dezember 2009)

das dieser thread noch lebt...nikolaus dh in lindlar war mein 2.rennen


----------



## Marc B (16. Dezember 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> das dieser thread noch lebt...nikolaus dh in lindlar war mein 2.rennen



Im Jahr danach das Trihill-Rennen war mein erstes XC-Rennen, zuvor war ich nur mal bei Marathons dabei. Hoffentlich ist der Geruch dann hundertprozentig verschwunden, wenn die Strecken dort gebaut werden


----------



## BikeLude (17. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der Geruch dann hundertprozentig verschwunden, wenn die Strecken dort gebaut werden


Der Gestank wird bleiben, zumindest fuer die naechsten Jahre !

Iss leider so


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Letztes WE war ein Rennen in Neunkirchen.



Hier das Video dazu:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8174433"]1. Neunkirchener Winterdownhill 13.12.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Temtem (2. Januar 2010)

frage:Wann denkt ihr das die Strecke oder der Park fertig sind ?


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2010)

Temtem schrieb:


> frage:Wann denkt ihr das die Strecke oder der Park fertig sind ?



So etwa im Juni 2023!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> So etwa im Juni 2023!



Schon? Hat jemand einen Dringlichkeitsantrag gestellt?


----------



## publicenemy (3. Januar 2010)

ich!


----------



## Temtem (4. Januar 2010)

Ich wahr mal so vor nen halben jahr in Lindlar und hab einen anwohner gefragt der meinte das es dort mal eine strecke gab aber wieder abgerissen wurden ist ???? 
Was wahr das eig. für ne strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (4. Januar 2010)

das war für das winterrennen . und ne dauerstrecke wird gebaut . aber papierkram hält alles auf und bla


----------



## BikeLude (4. Januar 2010)

Temtem schrieb:


> Was wahr das eig. für ne strecke?



Meinst Du die alte CC Strecke ueber den stinkenden Muellberg, oder die neue Strecke ueber den stinkenden Muellberg ???

Alte Strecke abgerissen !
Neue Strecke 2023 fertig !


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Januar 2011)

Ich schiebe mal den Thread wieder was hoch, wurde ja 366 Tage lang nicht beachtet!!!!

Neu Statusmeldung zum Park???

... denke so langsam wird es Zeit im Bergischen für etwas in dem Bereich... ein paar HM gibt es ja!


----------



## volcom74 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich schiebe mal den Thread wieder was hoch!
Gibts was Neues ???


----------



## tommyOO (12. Juli 2011)

also hatte neulich die Spezialausgabe von der Mountainbike Rider in der Hand wo alle Parks in der EU aufgelistet sind.Da steht drin da soll 2x DH,1x 4X, 1x FR Trail mit NS und ein Dirtpark sein.Die DH Strecken sollten letztes Jahr fertig geworden sein. Würde auch mal gerne hin,mal was anderes als immer nur Toblerone oder Malmedy. Hier mal eine Seite dazu :
http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=538


----------



## Temtem (12. Juli 2011)

denke ich werd nächstes wochenende mal dort vorbeischauen und mich nen bissel erkundigen
theoretisch kann ich da selbst in 3std mitn radel hingurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnikder (12. Juli 2011)

Nö stimmt alles nicht! 

Bezirksregierung Köln lässt keine DH Strecke zu.


----------



## tommyOO (12. Juli 2011)

mann mann so'n Murks. und ich hab gedacht da ständ alles schon
na dann wohl doch am We nach Malmedy.


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juli 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> mann mann so'n Murks. *und ich hab gedacht da ständ alles schon*


 
Keine Panik. Frag einfach mal hier nach. Da treibt sich einer rum, der nennt sich Pxxxxx.Martin. Der hat die gesamte Planung federführend und ausführend in der Hand und wird mit Sicherheit kompetente Auskunft geben können.
Kein Quatsch, das ist wirklich so!


----------



## tommyOO (13. Juli 2011)

danke hab ihm mal ne pn geschickt.


----------



## psycho82 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wird es noch einen Park mit DH-Strecke geben, oder ist die Idee vom Park endgültig vom Tisch?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Dezember 2011)

Black Mountain Bikepark

Wird wohl (mittelfristig) eher nix und wenn dann nur für Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## Ride_on_trail (24. Januar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Black Mountain Bikepark
> 
> Wird wohl (mittelfristig) eher nix und wenn dann nur für Vereinsmitglieder.



Leider wies ausschaut wirklich nur für Mitglieder. Ich war gestern mal da und es wirkt schon ganz interessant vom Parkplatz aus. Die ein oder andere aus Paletten gebaute Rampe lässt sich dort am Berg erkennen. Hab dann gleich das Internet auf den Kopf gestellt, aber der MTBvD hat da die Hosen an und auf der Homepage ist noch keine Rede von Eröffnung und wenn nur für Club Mitglieder. Schade.

Ich fänd es ja auch ok wenn Mitglieder die Strecke kostenlos benutzen dürften und der Rest der Welt, der nicht in Clubs Mitglied sein will ein paar euros für die fleißigen Mitglieder die die Strecke in Ordnung halten Abdrücken.


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2012)

MTBvD ist eine aussterbende Species.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Januar 2012)

Fährt der Martin dort jetzt alleine?
Oder gehen dort auch die ganzen Mitglieder von dem/den Wanderverein(en) spazieren die (ohne es möglicher Weise zu Wissen) Mitglied im MTBvD sind?
Mmmmmmh... Abwarten, das Problem löst sich von selber.


----------



## Gnikder (27. Januar 2012)

Ride_on_trail schrieb:


> Leider wies ausschaut wirklich nur für Mitglieder. Ich war gestern mal da und es wirkt schon ganz interessant vom Parkplatz aus. Die ein oder andere aus Paletten gebaute Rampe lässt sich dort am Berg erkennen. Hab dann gleich das Internet auf den Kopf gestellt, aber der MTBvD hat da die Hosen an und auf der Homepage ist noch keine Rede von Eröffnung und wenn nur für Club Mitglieder. Schade.
> 
> Ich fänd es ja auch ok wenn Mitglieder die Strecke kostenlos benutzen dürften und der Rest der Welt, der nicht in Clubs Mitglied sein will ein paar euros für die fleißigen Mitglieder die die Strecke in Ordnung halten Abdrücken.


Überleg mal, die zahlen auch(5 pro Monat) und müssen dann auch noch schuften? 
Was sind denn bei dir ein paar Euros?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

